# IUI Girls TTC Part 169 *



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies good luck, lets hope some of Katies babydust rubs off Cx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Good Morning All

I'm on day  7 of the 2 ww.  Can't believe I've still got a whole week till I test.

I had a dream last night, that I saw 2 pink lines on the pee stick.   

  

   Let's hope it was a premonition

Luv Jules xxxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Girls!!!

Just a shorty for now, just to say I hope everyone is alright, those on 2ww, good luck and think positive and those waiting bor the witch, I hope she show's her ugly face soon!!
Will be back on soon for a right old blether!!!

Love Katie xxxxx

PS  Good luck Saila for your scan today!!! xx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Yay, woke up to the witch this morning, I never ever know when I am due so it was funny cos I wiped (TMI sorry  and then I said yippeee outloud in an empty house - all the dogs looked at me (yes I do leave the bathroom door open )
Left a message with the hospital so hopefully they will fit me in for a scan today and I can start my clomid tomorrow


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi again ladies

I am back for my 3rd and final IUI ...... I think this will be our last attempt at tx DH feels after 8 years we need some 'closure' on it (thankfully we have ds)  I will always ttc naturally until mother nature allows no more  

katie -      on your BFP

saila  -  good luck with scan today

Hi again dobbie & jules -  and   to all other IUI girls

I had baseline scan yesterday so starting on Menopur at the weekend.

Kx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

not fair, my scan showed a 3.2 follie so no treatment for me this month cos the drugs would send me into overdrive


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck Jules and Nikki and everyone on 2ww -- fingers crossed and lots of   we're on a roll on this list let's keep up the momentum!!!  

And big hugs   for those who are having a frustrating time of it, sp. Chickie and Saila -- sorry to hear about the cat Saila, what a depressing day that must have been.  Congrats Dobbie on starting again -- we go through so much hoopla just to get those precious few follies exactly right then it's time to wait again, blech.

Had scan today (CD12), one nice juicy follie at over 15mm, perfect timing I should hatch it on tuesday -- here's hoping (but not too much coz we don't want to be disappointed) --  then the 2ww will be up on the bank holiday weekend, dh and i going to go away somewhere nice and sunny i think to take our minds off it.

lots of love to everyone else out there and

 i just wanted to use the smoking pumpkin once...
xx Ange


----------



## Nikkinoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Girls

Today is day 9 for me and I still have no symptoms at all - I'm constantly prodding my (.)(.) and knicker checking!!!!  

Jules - Do you have any symptoms yet?

Hello to everyone else    

Nikki
xxx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

AAAHH how annoying, I just spent ages doing a message to everyone and lost it

DH is making my dinner  mmmmmmmmmmm Pasta with chicken & peppers in a creamy tomato sauce, with melted smoked applewood cheese over the top 

Dobbie -   sorry about your wee folly, pesky little things.....

KAREN - have a nice time with your DH, have a glass of chardonnay for me

Ange -  Think you will just be startng your 2ww  when I'm at the end of mine.
I'll be here to compare symptoms

Nikki - Not many symptoms, knicker checking too.  Would love to be first time lucky 

Keira - Hope youare ok babe

Katie - Hope you are ok, and beanie is growing form a baked bean to a butter bean    


   

Jules


----------



## Amelie_S (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Haven't been on here for ages as I've been caught up with personal messages and sometimes it takes ages to reply. 
On day 5, so starting first injections of menopur on sunday - Aaaaagh! I'm scared, but strangely a bit excited. Afterall this could be the start of the end of all this ttc. 

Just wanted to say goodluck to all of you on 2ww -     I'm thinking positively for us all!

XXX Amelie


----------



## Chickie (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Girls 
Just eaten a huge pizza from M and S and had a good old chiwag with my best mate so feeling loads better after the pesky   arriving - a day early too - what a cow! 

I had a scan today and am back on the injections tomorrow - fingers crossed for 2 nd time lucky. My Mum just gave me a lucky buddha so i'll rub his fat belly ( bit like my pizza filled one at the moment) and wish for lots of babies for us all   

Dobbie - sorry to hear about your follie  - naughty little thing  

Have a great weekend - and lots of baby making luck for us all xxxxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning ladies

dobbie  -  sorry to hear about your wee follie and no tx  

saila  - how did scan go yesterday  

I've to start my Menopur injections this morning but have a wee bit of a hangover this morning so will do it at lunchtime....when I feel less  

Hi chickie, amelie, jules, nicki, ange, karen & katie  

Kx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Chickie & Amelie - Good luck with injections tomorrow  , 

Chickie, I can't believe how quick it is, from one IUI to another  

Niki - What's happening with you??  

Keira - Hope your hangover is better soon, sending you some doctor love  

Very Very tender (.)(.)   they feel like 2 bolders.  Got a sore back too, 6 days till testing, but feel like the   might be on it's way!!  

     

Jules xxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Karen hun, have a lovely meal tonight, have a few drinks too!!  I don't have sickness yet, probably won't get it for a few weeks however am tired and feel bloated with constiption!!! eerrrhhh!!!

Chickie, Keira and Amelie, good luck with your injections, so glad I didn't have to do them, I was a clomid chick, needles are too hurty!!!

Dobbie, so sorry to hear your news, can they not do a natural IUI if your follies are growing, looks like you don't need the drugs!!!

Jules, how you getting on hun? How you feeling? Is hubby looking after you? Sore boobs was the biggy for me!!! You never know!!

Ange, good luck for your follies and basting hun, will be thinking of you!!

Nikki, what day are you on poppet, any symptoms yet??  I'm thinking of you!!

Saila, how did your scan go hun?

Hi to everyone else I've missed,

Lots of love Katie xxx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi, been enjoying the weather (haha raining here)

Katie - hope you and bean are well 

Jules - Hopefully your dream is a premonition 

Dobbie - Sorry to hear about your scan

Keira - Good Luck with tx

Chicki - Fingers crossed 

Karen - Hope AF starts soon

Nikki - Hopefully no symptoms is good news it was for me

Ange - Good Luck

I'm waiting for AF to arrive then on day 2 all systems go with Puregon & Burserelin

Love Melanie


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Karen (and any other euro song fans!!!)

I TOTALLY LOVE OUR EURO SONG but don't tell anyone!!!!!!!!!!!  Think we will need to learn all the words then we will be sooooo cool!!!        

Glad AF is here now, good luck for your next go!

Lots of love

Katie (AKA No1 Euro song fan!! ha ha!!!)

xxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen (and all other Eurovision Scooch fans!!!)

Found the lyrics to Flying the Flag!!!

This is your captain speaking 
I'd like to welcome you aboard this Eurovision flight 
The duration will be three minutes exactly 
Now sit back, relax and enjoy the flight

Ba-ba-da, ba-ba-da, ba-da-da-ba, ba-da
Duty free madam?
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Ba-ba-da, ba-ba-da, ba-da-da-ba, ba-da
We're flying the flag all over the world
Flying the flag for you

London to Berlin
All the way from Paris to Tallinn
Helsinki on to Prague
Don't matter where we are - yeah yeah ye-ah

Flying high in Amsterdam
Why don't you catch us if you can
Now we're cruising in the sky
And we're singing it for you

Ba-ba-da, ba-ba-da, ba-da-da-ba, ba-da
Some salted nuts sir?
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Ba-ba-da, ba-ba-da, ba-da-da-ba, ba-da

We're flying the flag all over the world
Flying the flag for you
Would you like a complimentary drink with your meal sir?
We're flying the flag all over the world
Flying the flag for you&#8230;

Ladies & Gentlemen, your exits are located here, here and here
To fasten your seatbelt insert the fitting
To use the life vest, slip it over your head
Pull firmly on the red cord and blow into the mouthpiece

Ba-ba-da, ba-ba-da, ba-da-da-ba, ba-da
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Ba-ba-da, ba-ba-da, ba-da-da-ba, ba-da

We're flying the flag all over the world
Flying the flag for you

We're flying the flag all over the world - yes we're flying - take you all around the world
Flying the flag for you
Would you like something to suck on for landing sir?
We're flying the flag all over the world - yes we're flying - take you all around the world
Flying the flag for you&#8230;

We'd like to thank you for flying with us today

Have fun singing along, will make follies grow and beans implant!!!

Lots of love

Katie xxxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

How sad are well all liking Eurovision....its Terry Wogan I love and the way each neighbouring country vote for each other.....it can be highly amusing       

DS just loves Scooch....all the kids will be buying it 

Kx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Katie, Yes I think it's official you've defo gone mad, must be that little bean.  It's turning you into a crazy woman,with all this euro madness, only jokin,   

Karen I hate to admit it, I like the euro song too   ba da ba da ba da

     

Jules x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning ladies

*HELP* I have just noticed on this IUI (my 3rd tx) I have to attend for first scan after starting stimms on DAY 7..... all other IUI's it has been DAY 5   

What day did you all attend for first scan after starting stimms.....

Kx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Keira, I think mine was around day 7 to 8, but as they assess your cycle and with this being your 3rd, they would know, if they didn't need to scan you as early as day 5 as maybe they want to wait a few more days, save you going in unnecessarily, if at all worried I would phone your clinic, to make sure they haven't made a mistake, but I am sure its all part of the plane, Cx PS Good luck


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello ladies how are you all?

Keira - don't panic, for this cycle (my 3rd) my first scan post commencement of stimms was cd10, as candy says they pretty much know how you're going to respond by now. It was strange at first as with my first IUI attempt I seemed to be in constantly being scanned and now I go in a couple of times and then basted. 

Dobbie    sorry to hear about your crazy follie honey   hope you're ok  

Well I'm back in for a scan in the morning, was in on friday and my follies weren't that great, but they're the same as my first round, where they went beserk at the end  so they're not too worried about it. Also had a chat with the nurse about transferring to IVF after this attempt - I know that might seem defeatest to some of you, but I'm a complete control freak - I have to know what happens next - even though I'm  for this attempt   

So what did all you euro crazies make of last night then?   Terry had me in hysterics, the way he was giggling at the blatant bias of the voting nations  

See you later,

Zoe x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Zoe  -  my first IUI was a total nightmare as well and I was up for scans all the time....2nd IUI will brill and follies behaved.....lets hope 3rd time lucky for us and these follies don't act up.

Kx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Girls

I wish I could make time go faster just now, it's so annoying having to wait this amount of time  . Only 5 more days to go. Yesterday I thought it definitely hasn't worked, today I'm thinking it might have.

   OMG I think I'm going MAD

B(.)(.)BIES still very tender, but I suppose that could be the progesterone pessarie, which is another delightful twice daily routine, it's just not that pleasant when the wax melts TMI

I don't think I've found anyone on this site who has had a 1st time lucky IUI.
Maybe I could be one ( thinking positive  

[fly]   [/fly]
Oh yeah, and the Eurovision song contest. Is it a competion to see who can look the most RIDICULOUS and sound totally out of tune.!! Can't believe Serbia won.!!!! 

Jules x x x x x x


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Just a quick hi.
Dobbie - I'm sorry, what a total bummer for you. Things just not going our way. Hope I havn't been a jinx!  
Saila - how's you?
Big hug to all.
Lots love,
Po. xx xx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Feels like AF is going to start and she's not due until at least the 18th, I feel scared and excited now as it is all getting very close.

Hope everypne is OK   Love Melanie


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Morning Girls​
Nikki & Melanie - The 2 ww is very slowly coming to an end, only 4 days left for me, How are you 2 bearing up ??

Here's a lucky baby dance for us!!!

[fly]      [/fly]

*Hi to everyone else and have a great day*

Jules   xxx


----------



## Nikkinoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Morning girls

Just a quick update!!!  My 2 week wait is up on Wednesday but the clinic advised me to test on Friday but some how I don't think I'll have to wait that long because I feel like   is due anytime.  My (.)(.) have stopped hurting and I have a dull ache in my stomach.  For the last two days I have had a funny sort of fluttering/popping sensation (the only way I can describe it!!!) on my left hand side just above my ovary (I think)!!! and its driving me   - I have no idea what that could be!

Jules - Good luck hope its first time lucky for you   xxx

Melanie - Lets hope she's here early so you can get started

Hope everyone else is doing fine

Nikki
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girlies 

Sorry for neglecting you all 

Had my scan on friday and womb lining has gone up from 6.4mm to 7.1mm and I have now been downregging since the 21st of April...

All very bizarre  

Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning saila

To think you had worried about a thin lining in the past    I am sure if you just keep sniffing your own system will eventually 'shut down' and tx can start.....I have been sniffing since 13/01/07 so I am well 'shut down'...

Kx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

hey everybody

saila, eeek do you ever get the feeling that they really don't have a clue when it comes to the reproductive system?

I had my last scan this morning: got my LH surge today, the lining is 15mm has gone opaque, and a nice juicy folly at 22mm is ready to pop.  so I took my ovitrelle shot in the office at noon, and go in for basting tomorrow at 10am -- please send me lots of positive thoughts ladies!    (and dh as well -- he's understandably a bit anxious about performing by 8.30am.  come on boy, I've done all the hard work so far!!)

xx Ange


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ange

good luck for tomorrow   ...lining and follie are great sizes

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

K ~ I know   This womb lining is the thickest its ever been  

Ange ~ I have everything crossed sweetheart!!

Wowee!! Today is turning into a big day for me!!

My mum has just told me that her and my dad have been talking and have decided to pay the £1000 I will need to have IUI privately  

I am estactic but she had one condition I have to get my BMI down...

Me and DH are going to discuss tonight as we are now seriously considering egg sharing instead which will also be roughly the same price. I feel dizzy with excitement!


----------



## Dallas (May 8, 2007)

Hi I've been browsing Fertility Friends for months but never been brave enough to post until now  .  I have just turned 30 (DH is 3, we have been ttc for just over 4 years.  I have PCOS and DH is fine.  

I tried clomid which I responded to the first time but BFN, then didn't respond again to that dose, so they up'd the dose as high as they could and again I responded the first time with a BFN and then did not respond to clomid again.  I then moved onto the injections, of which I responded twice but with BFN and then on my 3rd attempt we had to abandon the cycle due to overstimulation, tried a 4th time but again BFN.  I have had various tests including the Hycosy (very horrible!) which concluded there is nothing wrong (which is good).  I am just about to start my first cycle of IUI, should have my af hopefully by the end of this week when I'll start on clomid for 5 days, and then onto the injections.  I'm really excited and hoping that my luck might be in this time, but there is also that side that is really scared and not wanting to fail as next step would be IVF which is even more expensive than the IUI (I'm not eligible for NHS funding until I'm 37!).  I have had a break from treatments since last August 06 and in that time I have been ensuring that I eat healthier.  I no longer have any caffeine and sugar and am making sure that I have my Pineapple juice every day along with a handful of brazil nuts.  I am also trying not to worry so much and have changed my job since Oct last year so that hopefully I wont be so stressed either!  Has anyone else got any other tips?  

Good luck to you all, lots of babydust being blown your way. 

x x x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi & Welcome Dallas ...  good luck with your IUI   

saila -  no wonder you are all mixed up today.....    

Kx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Evening All,
*Ange* -   for tomorrow. Hope it all goes well.
*Dallas* - hi you're very welcome here. Best of luck. Sounds to me like you're doing everything you can and there's always great support here.
*Nikki / Jules / Melanie * - oh I do feel for you. At least I'm not on the 2ww. I really do think it's the worst bit of all. I detest the waiting. It will pass though and I hope for good news for you. Katie's set a trend!!!!   
*Saila* - hi honey. Great news about your lining. What happens next?? Also fab about the help from your mum & dad. I don't know what we'd do without mine. They are helping us out financially by lending us money. I keep kidding them that we're eating into the inheritance  . I think I mentioned in a previous post about one of my best friends handing me a cheque a couple of weeks ago for £1,000. I was utterly gobsmacked and she would not hear of us saying no to accepting it. Anyway, that's great for you. As for the BMI, I don't know what mine is and I'm not sure I set a lot of store by it but AGAIN, today I re-started Scottish Slimmers. I weighed in at Boots and OMG! - I'm the heaviest I've ever been. I'm really determined though and just keep thinking that it will do my chances no end of good if I can lose a couple of stone. 12 weeks is all it would take and that's eating healthy, not going on some mad fad thing!!! Let's do a weekly weight loss and keep each other going
Well a period started today - following my abandoned cycle. Hoping I only now need a 'natural' period before I can start different treatment regime. Am seeing consultant on Wed to discuss. I'll be really gutted if I have to wait any longer  
That's all from me then.
Take care.
Love,
Po xx xx xx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Girls   

Saila, Im a bit confused with the womb lining thing.  You want the lining to be thin befores satrting on stimms, Is That right?

Dallas - Welcome, youv'e come to the right place for help and support

Karen, Chickie & Keira, hope you are all growing great big follies!!!  

Ange - Hope basting goes well luv    

Test day friday!!  

 

love Jules


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

IUI GIRLS

_*Special Hugs*_

gingernut 
Kitsy 
Petdowe 
k-pie 
Becks46 
Appleton 
Longwait 
BubblyJules 

_*WELCOME NEW ARRIVALS*_

Sandi (IUI) - BFP February, Jack - Born 25th of October 2006 

Shazia (1st ED IVF) - BFP January, Lainey Erica May - Born 29th of October 2006 

Charliezoom (2nd IUI) - BFP February, Iduna Eliza Daisy - Born 10th of October 2006 

Sweetcheeks (1st IVF turned IUI) - BFP February, Drew Joseph - Born 24th of October 2006 

Creaky (1st IVF) - BFP February, Frank and Evelyn - Born 25th of October 2006  

Moomin (1st IVF) - BFP February, Megan Chloe - Born the 21st of September 2006 

Sarahjj (1st DIVF) - BFP March, Charlotte - Born 7th of November 2006 

Going it Alone (Sam) (1st DIUI) - BFP April, Elspeth Louise and Amelie Rose - Born 23rd of November 2006  

Britta (2nd IUI) - BFP April, Lillie-Rose - Born 07th of January 2007 

Miller (Cathy) (1st IUI) - BFP May, Luke Anthony - Born 14th of January 2007 

-Debs- (Debs) - Natural BFP April, Hannah Susanne - Born 25th of January 2007 

pal - (3rd IUI) - BFP June, Joshua - Born March 2007 

FionaK - (2nd IUI) BFP July, Rex - Born 11th of April 2007 

Kellydallard - (2nd DIVF) BFP September, Lily and Harry - Born 21st of May 2007  

_*2006 SUCCESS!! - CONGRATULATIONS AND STAY PUT VIBES *_

kittymoth (IUI) - BFP May, EDD

Sparkle (Alison) (3rd IUI) - BFP June, EDD 08/02/07 

Catwoman (2nd IVF) BFP June Twins, EDD  

TessF (Tessa) (1st IVF/ICSI) BFP June, EDD 12/03/07 

Ellie D (2nd IUI) BFP August, EDD

Saskiab (1st IUI) BFP September, EDD 06/06/07 

Vixh (4th IUI) BFP September, EDD ?/06/07

Pri - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 10/06/07 

Tcardy (Tracey) - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 02/07/07 

KittyH - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 05/07/07 

ELFIE - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 23/08/07 

ktc - (1st IVF) BFP October TWINS, EDD 27/06/07  

Bubba - (Clomid) BFP October, EDD ?/07/07 

luna - BFP October, EDD 20/06/07 

Nats210 - (2nd IVF) BFP November, EDD 06/07/07 

vickilou - (3rd IUI) BFP November, EDD ?/07/07 

nickjoanneowen (Jo) - (2nd IUI) BFP November TRIPLETS, EDD 29/07/07   

Janie77 - (1st IUI) BFP December, EDD 16/08/07 

Peewee55 - (3rd IUI) BFP December, EDD 26/08/07 

Aqua (Aquaem21) - (1st IUI) BFP December, EDD 26/08/07 

Magpie (Liz) - (3rd IUI) BFP December TWINS, EDD 17/08/07  

_*2007 SUCCESSES - STICKY VIBES AND LOVE *_ 

Lotusflower - (1st ICSI) BFP January, EDD

TC2 (Teena) - (1st ICSI) BFP January TWINS, EDD 19/11/07  

Pippilongstockings - (2nd dIUI) BFP January, EDD 19/10/07 

Mads - Natural BFP February, EDD 17/10/07 

Starr - Natural BFP February, EDD 24/10/07 

Cuddles34 - (2nd IUI) BFP February, EDD

Lotsky - (1st ICSI) BFP February, EDD

Outspan3 - (IUI) BFP March, EDD 14/12/07 

Gingertiger - (2nd IUI) BFP March, EDD

Sarahstewart - (1st IUI) BFP March, EDD

ginny - (1st IVF) BFP March, EDD

Jan T - (2nd IVF) BFP March TWINS, EDD

Hugs - (3rd IUI) BFP April, EDD

Katiepops - (2nd IUI) BFP April, EDD

Thewife24 - (2nd IUI) BFP April, EDD

Clair1 - Natural BFP April EDD

JED (Jo) - (1st FET) BFP April, EDD

* 2WW BABY MAKERS *

Eimar - Basted 14/05 

Ange15 - Basted 15/05 

Mintchocchip - Basted 16/05 

Frannyt - Basted 18/05 

Amelie_S - Basted 21/05 

Kissy Bear - Testing 01/06 

Keira - Testing 08/06 

Appleton - Basted 26/05 

_*THE INJECTION ROLLERCOASTER *_

Kia (Kim) - injecting for 4th IUI
Chickie (Jo) - injecting for 2nd IUI
Lucyann - injecting for 4th IUI

_*LADIES IN WAITING - OUR TURN NEXT*_ 

L8ters (Jem) - waiting for approval from the PCT 
Angel77 - DI or DIUI
Loobylou - waiting to start 1st IUI/ praying and hoping for a miricle
Kath2 - No news since December 
Marsh - Waiting to start 1st IUI
Sussexgirl (Chris) - awaiting Donor IUI in May
Kelway - waiting to start 1st IUI in May
Minkey - Considering tx for #2 in Summer 07
cathy 26 - starting IUI in May 07
rachelleb - waiting to start IUI
jen_d - waiting to start 2nd IUI in June
sailaice - waiting to start 2nd IUI in April
Sharnek - waiting to start 3rd IUI
k-pie - waiting for 2nd IUI in June
runey (Melanie) - waiting for round 2
Dallas - waiting to start 1st IUI
Molly6 - waiting for 7th IUI

_*LADIES TAKING TIME OUT *_ 

Carrie3479 (Corrina) -just moved, 3rd IUI when she is ready
LucyMcGoldrick
Elodie - taking a break
Torry - Finding a new clinic
Pip7 - Thinking about what to do next
Nikknoo - Taking a month out due to cysts
Lilly2k3 - taking a break and remaining positive
chinup - waiting to see consultant to review tx

_*LADIES MOVING ON TO OTHER TX *_

Jodsterrun - special hugs
PetalB - Taking time out 
Aliso - (IVF) currently D/R
Jess P - waiting to go again soon 
Jo9 - Deciding what to do next
Dillydolly - ICSI at Liverpool Women's
Bodia - waiting for a FET cycle
Katrinar - awaiting ICSI 
lexi123 - Special Hugs after m/c 
Andie78 (Andie) - IVF May/June
Holly C - Special hugs
Erica - Location of sperm causing tx issues
********** -Special hugs, taking a break
mouse14 - ES IVF, started D/R'ing
coz nox - 2nd egg share/ICSI starting in July/August 
Coxy - planned hysterectomy on the 05/06/07. Looking into adoption
Misky - FET in August 07
Petdowe - consultant appointment for IVF July 07
Emma-pp - 1st IVF planned for May in Sweden
Linzi32 - Special hugs
Fowler - Special hugs
Chickadee - FET later in 07
SAMW - Starting IVF 
Marycleary - Planning ICSI/IVF next cycle
Elodie - awaiting IVF appointment in April 07
kizzymouse - awaiting 1st IVF
Po - stimming for IVF 
Ipswishbabe - tx again in July after holidays 
HellyS - DIVF June/July 07
Flaming Nora - Starting SP in June 07
Sweetpea - consultant appt in Sept 07
Gingernut - consultant appt in Nov 07
Longwait - consultant appt on 04/06/07 for IVF
nickid - ttc naturally and waiting for the NHS IVF waiting list
Georges Paws - on waiting list for IVF and poss ES
Strawbs - awaiting IVF at Woking
Vicky1972 - Review apt 28th May
b3ndy - on NHS wait list for IVF
doozer - IVF in October

BunBun - approved for adoption 24/01/07. Matching panel in June 07
KeemJay - approved for adoption 10/06/06. Matched on the 15/05. Intros delayed

       

Ladies, if I have any of your info wrong, please let me know so I can correct it. Mx​


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry this is late ladies, 

Ange - hope your basting goes well today

Dallas - Welcome, hope that you find the information and support useful. You sound like you have been taking good care of yourself. Keep it up!

Keira - Really hope that it is 3rd time lucky for you!

take care
M x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Chickadees 

 arrived last night so bye bye womb lining and with any luck I'll be starting menopur this weekend after my scan on Friday.

Misky ~  

Jules ~ That right it needs to be thinner before I start stimming....totally bizarre   Good Luck for Friday chick!

Po ~ That was so very sweet of your friend! Why don't you come onto the belly club! I go on the amazing shrinking ladies all the time!! I am doing slimming world but not with much success!

Karen ~ Really excited about yur scan lets hope there are some nice big follies in there!!

Keira ~ How is it going with your treatment?

Dallas ~ I also take a range of vits. Pregnacare, zinc etc


----------



## Longwait (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi All

Sorry I have not been on in so long I have been up to my eyes in work..Well my update got a   so I am now being refereed for IVF..Was very disappointed when   arrived but have got my head around it and am now looking to the future I am going private for IVF because waiting list on NHS is over a year and I rang clinic this morning and got an appointment for 4th June 2007 it seems very unfair that you have to go private to get seen so quickly but that is the way it seems to be..Anyway i just wanted to wish you all lots of luck and send you loads of     I will be thinking of you all..
Oh just one question does anyone know what your bmi has to be before they will treat you??


----------



## Nikkinoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi girls

Well its a   for me - I'm feeling okay about it, I wasn't really expecting it to work first time anyway.  I'm booked in tomorrow for a baseline scan so hopefully will start another cycle tomorrow.

Longwait - I'm really sorry it didn't work for you either - Good luck with the IVF - try to keep positive

Jules - Any symptoms yet?  

Nikki
xxx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

hi everybody--

sorry nikki and longwait that it didn't work out this time -- thinking of you guys and wishing you lots of positive vibes for the next cycle  

had my basting today.  dh did well, 65million grade 1-2 swimmers left after the prep -- bless his cotton socks.  the procedure was fine, a little uncomfortable as the dr couldn't find a way in to the uterus with his catheter and was digging around for a while.  MagicFM in the background and some woman won george michael tickets: 'it's my lucky day' she kept screaming.  mine too, I hope!  fingers crossed, now begins the dreaded 2ww.  i gotta believe there's a chance on your first go!  there are a few girls on that list who've done it!    

love to everyone,
Ange


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

oh   that's twice I've lost the post aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  

to precis - misky - i'm on my 3rd IUI hon. getting basted tomorrow, think positive thoughts for me please ladies 

longwait - if my IUI doesn't work this time I'm going to IVF and they've asked me to consider egg sharing, all the literature says you have to have a bmi of less than 35, so I'm wondering if that's the same for baisc IVF (basic - ha ). oops - also had said sorry about the bfn.

nikki - sorry about your bfn too. positive vibes for your next attempt   

I had mentioned just about everyone, but i keep losing it so i'm going to keep it short and hope everyone is alright, I'm going to post now to save me throwing my laptop out of the window. 

Zoe x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

hi ladies

longwait and nikki -  sorry to hear you got BFN's this cycle but keep    for the next time

ange -  glad basting went well    

zoe - hope basting goes well for you tomorrow

Kx


----------



## Chickie (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls 
Not much to report - back on the injections - at least I feel like Im doing some thing useful. I'm getting quite professional at them now! I knew having a bit of a belly was going to come in useful somewhere along the line   

Quick Question gitls - what were your DH's  count after washing? Just been reading Ange's post and her Dh's sample seemed loads and loads more than my DH's!

Jules - good luck for Friday x
Dallas - Welcome! This thread really made my first IUI easier! 
Karen - where are you? 
Zoe - positive vibes coming your way x
Nikki - Sorry to hear about the BFN  x

All the other ladies sending baby dust your way 

Lots of Love 
Jo x  x x x x x xx


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Jo - ange's husbands sample was huge! My husband's first attempt was 33 million and his second were erm I think 39 mil, which he was grinning like a cheshire cat at   As the nurse said to me, as long as there are more than a million for IUI, then it's all good. I think ange will have been swamped with   my dh had 75% motility both times. shall see what it's like tomorrow, they should be good, he's been holding me off even though i've been gagging for it   (sorry, tmi) to make sure they are the best they can be - bless.

see you all later

Zoe x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Karen ~ I hope the follie scan goes really well for you honey.   

Zoe ~ Gagging for what?    

Nikki and Longwait I am so sorry about the BFN's   Longwait the waiting list for IUI is phenomanally long here so I think we would go for Eggshare IVF

 to anyone I've missed


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Morning Girls

Well only 2 days left till testing.  This has to Be the longest 2 weeks in history.  Why can't it go that slow when you're on holiday!!  

Nikki & Longwait - Sending you lots of     Hope it's next time lucky for you 2

Ange- What great   your DH has, hope one of them gets to the destination!!

Saila - A womb....a...away....a...womb.....away.  You know that song,  The lion Sleeps Tonight.  Think it's from the 80's,  sing that song twice daily, and you'll have the thinest womb ever  

Leira, Jo & Karen - Hope those follies are growing big and juicy!!   

  

Zoe Good luck for  today

A wee tip for everyone, make sure you don't leave it longer than 3 day's abstinence.  The nurse told me any longer than  5 day's,  starts to deteriorate.  Think my DH was about 34 mil  

Hi To anyone I've missed


Jules xxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Girls!!!

Just to let you all know we're still here! Off work at the mo with a very very very stiff neck (twisted it whilst sleeping me thinks!!) but 'cos I'm PREGNANT!!! I can't take any drugs to make it bettr!! So I have not visited you all in a few days, sorry      

Hope you are all well, those getting follies checked, good luck, hope they're all big n juicy and those still on 2ww, GOOD LUCK FOR BFPs!!!

Just to let you know my DH had a low count this time, only 3m once washed, but it worked!!!! Ha Ha!!!

Will get back on properly once my neck is better!!!

Lots of love and babydust to you all!!

Katie xxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Jules

Just wanted to say a big good luck for testing, will be thinking of you hun!

Love Katie xxx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Have all my drugs in the fridge ready just waiting for AF!!!!!!

Katie - Hi hope that you are well

Nikki - Sorry to hear about your BFN Good Luck with the next cycle

Ange - Well done your DH, nad Good Luck with the 2ww

Zoe - Hope the basting went well

Jules - Good Luck with the testing

When I had my last IUI in 2005 we only got 12 million  after washing and fortunately we got a BFP

Hello to anyone I have missed - Love Melanie


----------



## Dallas (May 8, 2007)

Everyone

Sorry this week is a really bad week at work (yet again!)  It's been really hectic lately and I haven't had the time to come on properly this week! Although I do try to read as much as possible.

Katie - CONGRATULATIONS on your , you must be soooooo excited. Hope that your neck gets better really soon.

BubblyJules - Good luck for a  

Karen - Lots of baby dust coming your way too, good luck with your scan on Monday 

Saila/Zoe -   I must say Zoe that admitting to be gagging for it was really funny - it sure made me smile today anyway!

Nikki/Longwait - Really sorry about your  we all know only too well the heartache each and every one of these brings! Keep smiling and positive. 

I think we all deserve a bit of luck soooo....       

It's funny how when you are waiting to start a cycle that you actually look forward to receiving your , I can't wait for her visit so that I can get my first IUI started. It's funny as although I am excited there is also that nervous energy of what if it *doesn't* work! It's also extra worry finding all the extra money required for another treatment isn't it! It's sometimes hard when we have to go through so much to get something that so many people take for granted. I think we'll be even more excited than the average mum to be because of this though and hopefully also become the best parents! They do say - "That which doesn't kill us will only make us stronger" let's hope so!

I know that on day 2 of my cycle I need to start taking clomid and also have a bloodtest, but do you usually have a scan within the first week too? Also (I know I'm getting ahead of myself) does the actual insemination hurt at all? I had a hycosy last year and that was the worst thing I have ever had to have done, hope it's not as bad as that!

Hope to speak to you all again soon, sorry to anyone I might have missed.


----------



## Dallas (May 8, 2007)

Hi Runey

Looks like we're around the same stage with IUI!  I have my drugs in the fridge too and am also waiting for the ugly AF to rear her head!  This time though I'm welcoming her with open arms!

It's great that you got a   on your first IUI, that must have been a really great feeling!  Hope some of your luck rubs off on me and that you're just as lucky 2nd time around!

lots of


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello everyone - ooh I was a bit    last night   I went round to see a friend clutching a rather nice chilled white wine and had the lions share. Ah well, I was basted this morning so I thought I might aswell  

It's a good job dh had been fighting me off - his     this morning was 50 mL with 89% motility   I told him that it was down to me keeping them exercised and refreshed   the nurse also told me that I have a lovely cervix   I wonder what one of those is then   hopefully 3rd time lucky for me 

Jules - thanks for the lion sleeps tonight song - I now have that going round and round in my head. It's not good...  

hello to everyone else I'm off to watch trash on tv and relax, catch up with you all later.

Zoe x


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks Dallas I hope that we are both lucky this cycle.   is due on the 18th, when are you due, maybe we could be cycle buddies   Love Melanie


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

I have just joined today. I had my first IUI treatment on monday so im on the long 2ww. cant believe im only 2 days into it!!!! Got to do the test on my birthday, so that could be the best or worst birthday ever. fingers crossed! Im optimistic but know there is more chance of it not working than working.

I had Clomid and puregon injections which seemed to work well so i guess now it is just down to luck!

hope everyone else gets the result they deserve

looking forward to getting to know you all better

Eimer x x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies 


    Sorry not been on hear for a while....

    Saila- how ARe you doing Hun?

    Longwait-sorry to hear your news.Goodluck with the IVF  


    Well we got back from New york lastnight,what a Fabe time,it was great...!
  
    Had my scan today,right follies was,7,8,11 & my left was 17,17 lining was 10.6 so they have decided to baste me on Friday.......!!!!! Normally I have to go back for another scan as follies are not big enough,so I was surprised that they where that size,maybe it was the trip to New york that did it   

    Goodluck to all you ladies 

  Take care 
  
    Francine xx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

God it's been busy on here today   

WELCOME EIMER!!   -  youv'e  come to the right place for support, we're all on the same boat here.  I'm just nearing the end of my 2ww, so I don't envy you!!

Katie - You look so different in your new picture.  You 2 make a lovely couple, what a nice smiley   picture!!

Don't really seem to have any symptoms any more, so I don't know what that means.  Just have to wait and see!!

    

Love Jules xxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Jules

Liking the 'no' symptoms.....I had 'no' symptoms when pg with ds   

good luck for testing 
Kx


----------



## Amelie_S (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hear about your negatives, Nikki and longwait. Keep positive though. We will all get there eventually, one way or another. Maybe next time lucky.   

Had day 10 scan today - everything looks ok and should be monday for my basting. Am excited but scared in case it doesn't work, but I guess that's more likely than not! Still I'm keeping as positive as I can. For all of us!

It's so great to hear about you girls who've had positives. Congratulations and  

2ww coming up soon for me too then - I'm keeping everything crossed, almost!

Love Amelie XXX GOODLUCK


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Karen ~ Mmm It's 20past 8am and I could murder a 3 course meal   Why don't you do a cheese bake for starter?

Franny ~ Great news!! So you will be basted tomorrow? I will be thinking of you I hope this is your IUI!! Those follies and WL sound fab 

Eimer ~   Welcome and hope this will be the best birthday ever.

Dallas ~ I was like that this time around praying for the  so my WL would disappear and I could start jabbing  

Jules ~ Good Luck for testing! I will be singing that song.  

Katie ~ Hope your pregnancy is going fabulously!! No morning sickness yet?

Scan tomorrow girls  I am totally stressed praying that I get to start menopur this weekend.


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Guys !

Hopefully staring IUI no 4. with injections soon poss. next week depends when AF Arrives !! Does anybody else body like to trick them into thinking  - Maybe this time ??


----------



## Nikkinoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick update.  I went to hospital yesterday hoping to start next cycle of IUI but they found a cyst on one of my ovaries which measured 5cm! so I will have to miss a month which is a pain but its for the best.

Jules - Not long now, how are you feeling?  

Hi to everyone else    

Nikki
xxx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi everybody

Nikki -- blech, sorry about the cyst  is this the first time you've had one?

Good luck LucyAnn!  4th time lucky!   

Saila, hope the scan shows a perfectly disappeared lining -- you deserve a break!! 

Good luck Amelie and Francine for your basting!  Mine wasn't so bad, but I was incredibly bloated and crampy yesterday, maybe the side effect of the ovitrelle (I hope it's not my uterus rejecting the sperm: they haven't been spit back out yet, as far as I can tell! )

Love and good luck to everybody else!!!  Let's hope we get some good news soon, I've got everything crossed for you Jules!

xxx Ange


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

thanks for your replies.

Jules - Good luck for your test, really hoping its the outcome your deserve. best wishes to you.

cant believe its only day 3 on the 2ww for me, its worse than i thought! feels like ages ago i went for basting. Trying to stay calm! If it doesnt work then another IUI for us then think we will try IVF if that doesnt work. We are lucky there is no waiting list for NHS IVF where we live.

so glad i found this site, its only my parents who know about our treatment, didnt want the added pressure of everyone knowing.

congrats to everyone who has had a BFP, guess that means there is hope for us all!

eimer x


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Jules

[glow=red,2,300][fly]GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

Lots of love

Katie

PS, Hiya to everyone else!!! xxxx, soryy girls, am in a mad rush!!! xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI Ladies!

Being on the clomid site for some time and thought I would make a plunge into the iui thread and wish everyone all the best for the 2 weeks wait. 

All the best and fingers crossed      

xXx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Hi girls, spending this month drinking wine and eating junk food so won't post much as feeling a bit down with the whole treatment thing at the moment, but will be back soon when I restart


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Morning Girls

       Nothing quite prepares you for the dissapointment. 

Jules


----------



## Nikkinoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Jules

I'm really sorry its a BFN, I know how dissapointed you must feel, I felt exactly the same on Tuesday - here's a big   for you.

Love

Nikki
xxx


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

Jules

I am so sorry for you - I know exactly how you feel  - it doesn't ever get any easier !!  

I have to call the hospital this morning to make an appointment in order to start number 4 am so scared 1 - for the injecting - I m not really scared of the injections ( well maybe a little) its more the effects of them 2 - what if it doesn't work - where on earth do we go  - its driving me  

what really gets me is people who trivialise it and are so flippant ( usually people who have had 10 kids at the drop of a hat !!) the latest one I had was " well it will be something to tell the grandchildren - WHAT !!!

Lucyann 

xx

PS - How do i get the little pink writing at the bottom


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jules ~ I am so sorry sweetie  

Lucyann ~ You need to go to profile and edit your signiture  

Dobbie ~ Take care   don't leave us though hang around!

Kissybear ~  stick around  

Scan at 2pm, will probably start menopur this weekend


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Oh Jules im so sorry. 

I can only imagine how devestating it must be, im only on my first attempt at IUI so havent had to face it yet!!!! but i know i wont be prepared to see a bfn and god knows how i will cope.

best wishes to you, and big hugs 

eimer x


----------



## Torry (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello everyone

Sorry I cannot be long as I am at work and the boss is out this morning.  Its friday and am off home early today (flexitime).    
jules so sorry it did not work   it is soul destroying.

We visited Bristol on Wednesday and was very impressed.  It is a bit far for us on the negative side.  So not sure now so we are looking at the local clinics.  I desparately want to start my treatment again. I also lost our beloved dog maddie and was distraught (still am)   but hoping time will be a healer.  Have a smashing weekend everyone and good luck to those of you testing.

Torry
xxxx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi   has started light flow so I assume this is classed as day one, I have rung my clinic and left a message and I will start Puregon & Burserelin tommorrow, 2 injections this time I feel a bit scared only had to do one the Puregon last time. 

Jules - so sorry hun  sending  your way

Lucyann - Good luck with your next cycle, day one for me today perhaps we could be cycle buddies

Saila - Good Luck with the scan

Hi to everyone and have a good weekend - Love Melanie


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies



        Saila-how did you get on Hun?

        Jules-sorry to here your news,I know what ever anyone tells you it doesn't make you feel any better,I'm now on my 3rd iui so I know how you feel   


      Well I'm now on my 2ww for my 3rd iui,I was basted at 1pm today!!!

    Take care 

    Francine xx


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

Runey

Cycle buddies sounds really good !!

Let me know


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Lucyann thats great, I start Buserelin & Puregon tommorrow, I have to do 2 injection until day 8 which is next Friday then I go in
for a scan, just before Bank Holiday TYPICAL. When do you start?

Love Melanie


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Jules  -  sorry to hear your news   

saila  -  how did your scan go today

I had scan today...largest follie was 14 ... back on Monday with possible basting on Wednesday

Kx


----------



## Amelie_S (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Lucyann - don't worry. the injections aren't too bad. I have been better on them than the clomid. Are you having the auto-injector pen thingy? Its good, but the click makes me jump!   I get DF to do it cos if I did it I would take hours to set it all up. He's a star. It doesn't hurt and its quick - you'll be fine. Let me know how you get on.

I'm about to have my first basting on monday - can't wait to finish 2ww and find out if it's worked. Doc says I've only got one follie over 20 though. There are three more at 15. Have been rubbing my tummy, hoping they'll grow before my releasing injection tomorrow. Does it matter that there's only one? 

Big   for those negative results. keep trying! I know how hard it is, but we have to stay positive.  

Goodluck to everyone testing and basting and waiting -   

Love Am xxx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Jules    

I am sooo sorry you got a BFN, I really feel for you babes, have a drink and chill for a few days and get right back on it, it's the best way and stay positive   .

Lots of love

Katie xxx

Hi Karen, glad your meal went well chick, have a lovely weekend xxx

Hi to everyone else, have a lovely weekend xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls  

I started menopur tonight! Scan next Fri to check how I'm responding 

Keira ~ Great news about basting!! Fingers crossed for next Wed!!  

[email protected] ~ Please bake me a cake   I want a chocolate fudge one. Looking forward to piccies what you did sounds lovely, that is so thoughtful.

Franny ~ Hope you are resting up babe! Take it easy make sure DH does everything!!

Runey ~ Great news that  has arrived good luck with jabbing.


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Just wondering if anyone wanted to take over the list - or even if you (as a group) felt it was worth having any more?? I am not really posting on this tread any more so am only coming back to do it as I had undertook to do it when the last person felt she did not want to continue with it. I don't want to let any one down that uses it, but feel I need to move on from this thread. 

Please let me know, I don't mind communicating by PM if you have any questions. 

Take care
M x


----------



## Torry (Mar 1, 2007)

misky I hope you are okay, keep positive I have ups and downs too and the last 3 weeks has been so hard for me.  I lost my little 'furr baby' and never felt so sore inside.  I am trying to keep up with everyone but sometimes things do get on top of you.  

sailace good luck to you and hope you respond well on menopur.

appleton that cake sounds delicioussss I am getting peckish already.

lucyann please try not to dwell on what ifs concentrate on now this cycle and getting that positive.  Its really hard sometimes as I well know but hopefully persistence will pay off for all of us.

Need to go and do some shopping now our fridge is totally empty and after reading about that cake its spurred me on!

torry
xxx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Saila - Good luck with the Menopur & scan, I have my scan on Friday too

Keira - Good luck with scan & basting

Karen - the cake sounds yummy

Francine - Good luck with the 2ww

Am - Good luck with basting

Lucyann - How are you? I did my 1st set of injections today, it wasn't too bad thinking about it is worse and I have my scan on Friday which is day 8 as 9 will be over the BH weekend. 

Love Melanie


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi everybody

Saila -- congrats on starting your treatment!  Fingers crossed you have a great scan on Friday.

Jules -- sorry to hear about your disappointment, though I guess you're on your way to your next treatment cycle: less than 2weeks till you can try again....

Good luck Keira and Amelie for basting next week.  Am, I had only one follie (this was my first IUI and doc put me on a low dose of Puregon to be safe), but that didn't seem to be a problem -- in fact I guess I was relieved, less chance of multiples!

And good luck Francine and all who are on 2ww.  I'm at 5dpo now, not even a week over, I can't believe it.  DH and I are planning to go on holiday mid-June, thinking about two big trips: one which doesn't require malaria tablets, just in case!, one which does (so we have something to look forward to if it doesn't work out).  

Hope everyone is ok out there, being loved and looked after.  Take care of yourselves ladies!

xx Ange


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone

haven't been on for a couple of days.  DH thought it would be a good idea for us to get away for a couple of days.  We stayed at the Hilton in Glasgow, had a bit of a blow out!!! It was good, just a change of scenery, nice food, nice vino. 

On Friday night we met a couple of Celtic players in the bar at the Hilton! So that was just what DH needed to cheer him up  

 Arrived yesterday, so I'll be phoning the hospital to organise the next scan, I suppose.  When you get that negative    the last thing you can think about, is starting again, but after a few day's it doesn't seem so bad!!

Luv Jules xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Misky thanks for doing the list for as long as you have done, I know I started it many many moons ago and its hard to keep up, especially when you move threads.

The girls here can decide amongst themselves if they want to continue it or if someone volunteers, so don't worry about checking sweetie, you concentrate on you Cx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello to you all.

Franny and Saila hope you're both doing OK.  Franny fingers crossed 3rd time lucky for you.

I've got some news...we're getting a kitten!  He's still very little so won't be joining us for another few weeks but i'm very excited!  At the moment we are debating names either Tigger or Georgie.  

good luck to everyone and i'll be back when we have our next IUI in July.

Jen
xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey All,
Am enjoying very quiet lazy Sunday. Poor dh not well - had couple of seizures this morning so looking after him but he's a bit zonked so peace for me  Don't mean to sound flippant - just used to it!
*Jen* - great about kitten. We've got just a couple of weeks to go before we can bring home our choc lab puppy. We've called him Monty and have been to visit a couple of times and he's so cute and lovely.
*Dobbie* - hope you're feeling a bit better. Sure you'll rally again. Being on the down of the rollercoaster is a rotten place to be  I'm off it for a few weeks until I start again. Although pi**ed off at the abandoned cycle, I must say it's quite nice to feel normal for a bit.
*Jules* - sorry to hear no luck this time but glad to hear you're on the up. Will not tell dh about the Celtic players - would be very jealous!! 
*Nikki* - hope you're ok too.
*Saila* - yeh - that's you off at last. Loads of luck for this try honey. Am off to scales for weigh-in tomorrow so will let you know how it goes!
*Misky* - huge thanks for all your work on the lists. I wish I could offer to take it on but I just couldn't make that commitment now. It's great to have but won't be end of world if no-one can carry it on. Candy's right, you concentrate on you. Maybe you'll pop on here now and then and let us know how you go. I might see you on the other thread. xx
Well, I've about 3 1/2weeks to go until next af and hopefully start of next DIVF cycle (provided FSH & E2 ok) - short protocol, with cetrotide this time! I may not post too much but will def. keep reading to see how everyone's getting on.
Every good wish to you all         
Lots love, 
Po xx xx xx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

      Jen- its great to see you back on here,wow a kitten!! I would love to have a cat but I can't as allergic to them,I let my mum's cat sit on my lap which I shouldn't,it can bring on my Asama.....

      Saila-Goodluck with the Menopur and your scan next week,I will be looking out for you next Friday on here.... 

      Well Ive had a relaxing weekend so far!!! mind you I think me & DH are still in New york time as we keep going to bed really late & getting up late 

  take care 


  Francine xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!  

Franny ~It must be lovely in New York! Wish I was there.

Karen ~ I hope your follie scan is going well!!

Po ~ Hope DH is feeling better, mine wasn't too chipper yesterday either. He has really bad hayfever   nothing too serious. 

Jen ~ Fab news about the kitty!! Cats are definately the way forward  

Jules ~ Glad you and DH enjoyed Glasgow hope you are both feeling better now honey.

Melanie ~ Lets hope friday is our day sweetie!!

Jabbing is going fine just hoping I get some good follies or one   And my womb lining is good.


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just back from clinic.....I have one 18.5mm follie    so pleased about that....will probably be basting Wed or Thurs.

saila  -  Nurse did mention my lining was a wee bit thin      (not sure of measurement) I had decided this cycle to leave out the brazil nuts, pineapple etc....I better get back on it all quickly to thickening up this lining for basting.  

jules  -  glad to see you had a nice weekend 

karen  -  hope your scan went well today

Hi torry, jen, franny, po, melanie, misky, dobbie, amelie, katie, lucyann  

Kx


----------



## Dallas (May 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Sorry I haven't been able to get on much since being brave enough to join you!  Work is really busy at the moment.  I have read through the posts this morning and you have all been really busy, injecting, scans and even baking cakes!

Keira - Brilliant news that your follie is growing nicely, good luck for the basting! 

Karen - How did your scan go this morning?

Melanie/LucyAnn - it looks like we all might be around the same cycle stages.  Let's hope that we're all lucky this time   

I am now on CD5, have been taking clomid since day 2, and have one more to take tomorrow.  I also have my appointment with the Fertility Sister tomorrow to have my first scan and for her to talk me through what to inject etc.  It's very exciting but a bit scary too (scared it might not work - you have so many letdowns and then it's hard to get your hopes up too much!).

Hi to everyone I may have missed.


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks!

For the first time in nearly 3 years i have no idea what cycle day i am on!  If this is the effects of getting a kitten then it's fab news (and he's not even here yet)!!  We are visiting agian on Sunday when we will discuss when we will bring him home. He's 5 & 1/2 weeks this weekend...  apparently he's grown loads and has started to climb the curtains!

good luck franny and saila...thinking of you all

jen
xx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Karen

I know how you feel with the whole going out thing.  I had a wedding ( which I was at form 2 in the afternnon till 12 midnight    and a cummunion.  It's so annoying, but it will hopefully all be worth it in the end!!.

As far as the trigger shot goes, some people seem to be different, so I'm sure they know what they are doing.  Try ot to worry too much   Hope those follicles are growing big juicy!!!  

  


One of DH's friends from work annouced his girlfriend is PG.  Although he did take him to the side and tell him first, as he knows about our BFN.  I thought that was quite good of him, as it gave DH a chance to think about it before everyone at work was told.  Someone said to him God they wern't even trying AAAAAAAAHHH
how annoying!!!

Jen - Great news about the kitten.  I love cats and kittens.  Wish I was getting one!!!


Chickie - hope the basting went well, sending you positive vibes  

Love Jules xxxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Karen

My first 2 IUI's were with Clomid, no injections and no trigger.....I have now moved on to ovulation induction with IUI.... just 2 different ways of doing IUI...  IUI with Clomid is much easier to do than OI & IUI so fingers crossed this works for you  

good luck
Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Karen ~ My first IUI was also with clomid but my womb lining was very thin.. 2.6 I think it was   I also want to go out this bank holiday  

Jen ~ I wouldn't bring him home until he's at least 8 weeks. I don't let my kittens go until they are at least 12 weeks.

Keira ~ I am chomping on brazil nuts too  

I felt really moody last night from menopur!   Poor DH doesn't know if he's coming or going. Think we are going to get some holiday brochures tonight and book something expensive


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm on day 5 of injections now and feeling OK a bit bloated (Good News I Hope) and have very dry eyes a side of Buserelin I understand  I'm feeling impatient now to get on with it, not a good trait when doing IUI, especially when I eventually get onto the on the 2ww.

Saila - Sorry to hear about the Menopur side effects  

Jen - I love cats and kittens are so cute  

Chickie - Hope your basting went well sending   your way

Hi to everyone I have missed  - Love Melanie


----------



## Amelie_S (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Feeling well depressed following basting. Did anyone else feel like that? I don't know why, but the doctor was really rough and he made me feel like I was keeping him from something important. And he was over an hour late. I went home and cried. DF reckons I need to relax but all these treatments are putting me off sex, socialising and I can't empty my mind.  I guess we all have bad days. Roll on test day. 

Karen - if you ovulate normally you don't need the trigger, so that's good. No boozing for me either.
Chickie - I;ve got my fingers crossed for you too
Jen - My cats are my baby substitutes and they are brilliant

Goodluck to everyone else whatever day you're on.
I'm 13 days away from test day.
xxx
Amelie (Am)


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Amelie

I know how you feel about the socialising, as it's hard not really to think about anything else. And also you just feel as if you can't really let your self go, and have a right good night out, and obviously the 2ww is a no go for alcohol.

Try not to feel too down about things.!!  I really never realised how hard this process was going to be!! But we'll get there, hopefully in the end!!

Saila - Hope you are feeling ok!! I have had a terrible sore head today  ( side affect for me,of the nasal spray), do you know if you can take anything other than paracetamol, while taking the nasal spray. Don't think I'll be starting my injections till next week some time

Melanie - Hope you're not feeling better and not too bloated 

Melanie, Chickie, Amelie 

[fly]    [/fly]

Jules xxxx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi everybody

So here I am 8 days into my 2ww, not feeling anything -- I know I know it's too early but you do wake up every morning thinking, is today the day I'll start to feel different?  If I'm not does that meann it isn't working?  I even looked back at the previous list to see when Katie started getting her symptoms!  The hardest thing for me right now is that I feel so much is up in the air -- can I book a holiday, will I be having another cycle of treatment next month, should I go someplace wild where I need to take malaria tablets because it will be our last holiday without a little one, what will it mean for work, I can't even decide on what kind of wedding dress to buy for August (something small and slinky or something with give and an empire waist)!!  That said I do feel positive, there are so many things to look forward to and of course we'll all get there in the end, RIGHT?

Hope you're all ok and not pulling your hair out!  Beautiful day.  Might take an hour off and pull some weeds.

xxx Ange


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OH MY GOD that is fantastic news about Hugs     

Ange ~ Gardening is very therapeutic! I always feel relaxed when I have been gardening.

Karen ~ I don't know what to do   I'm thinking Mauritius now. My DH is actually my DP   So we are going to get married in Mauritius. I might book it for next year  

Jules ~ I just take paracetamol hon and drink lots of water   it's a [email protected]@dy nightmare isn't it? Don't worry though sweetie we'll get there.

Amelie ~ God that doctor sounds like a right   I hope you are pg honey and I also hope you never have to see him again!! You should complain!!

Runey ~ I am feeling nothing and convinced on Fri I won't have any follies  

Well I am so sick of being at work when the sun is shining. I'm looking forward to this weekend to get some gardening done


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning ladies

Well took my trigger shot last night     .... I hate that jab because do not use injector pen for it..... so basting tomorrow at 12.    I was offered another IUI on NHS but am going to decline it .... I have had 2 IUI's with Clomid and 3 with Menopur so feel that is ENOUGH.... would like to be offered IVF on NHS but thats a big NO NO with having one child.

saila -  I have just noticed that clomid thins womb lining...I fell pg on Clomid so my lining can't be that thin.....it must just be different every month...lets hope it thickens up this month

Hi to everyone else....better get on with my ironing  

Kx


----------



## Dallas (May 8, 2007)

Hi All and what a beautiful day again 

I'm now on day 7 of my cycle.  I had my scan yesterday and everything is fine/normal, I had my first injection so now just hoping that my little follies start flowering soon! 

I have another scan booked tomorrow morning to see what my progress is, they are going careful with me as on a previous cycle with injections I did overstimulate!  Please don't let it happen again.!  The Fertility Sister said that if all goes to plan I could be ready for the insemination as soon as next week, yippeee  

Sorry to all you you who are having a nasty time of it with evil Drs, horrible side effects, blues etc.!  I hope that we all get the luck that we deserve very soon       

It's funny as the time seems to fly by during treatment, as soon as you get to the dreaded 2ww it feels like every minute drags by doesn't it?

I haven't got a kitten, but I did get a puppy last September, she is now 9 months old and a real cutie.  Although it doesn't replace your wanting a baby it does help you to channel your mind on something else rather than getting obsessed with the baby thing!  My puppy has brought so much happiness and laughter into our lives, pets are wonderful with their unconditional love.

Can anyone tell me, does the actual basting hurt?

Better get back to work, catch up again soon

lots of   coming your way as well as the good ole     x x x x


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Some of you may remember me from the past few years, havent been on for over a year was on chlomid was unsucessfull so now on waiting list for IUI.

Went for my scan today before I see the consultant for the first time, been trying for 3 years, suffer from PCOS and also endemetriosis.  Just wanted to say hi, sorry for posting in main section been a while since i used the site

Carole-Anne


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies, 
Its been ages since I last posted. We moved over Easter and have only just managed to get the net on! The oringinal company said it would take 6 weeks to put on. turned out they hadnt even ordered it so went with BT and it was on over night!! have to say I was starting to lose it with out any computer access lol.
How is everybody? havent had chance to catch up on the news etc so think ill ahve to settle down over the weekend  Although have noticed a few twinies and even triplets so well done girls 
We are now living in Milford, near Godalming. Is any one else over this way? whats the treatment like?? I have already had 2 IUI treatments at St. Richards in chichester, not sure what the protocol is when you change areas etc. Any advice?
Im dog sitting a rottie today hes lovely big soft and cuddly! and my little shih tzu adores him but really shows him whos boss lol.
take care everyone
Corrina xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Corrina ~ I am glad your back!! When are you having your next IUI.

Carole-Anne ~ Welcome! Hope your first time at the consultants goes well.

Karen ~ Are you jabbing at the mo?

Dallas ~ Hope those ovaries are swelling!!  

Keira ~ I didn't realise you didn't use gun for trigger jab   That will be scary for me. Do you do tum or thigh?

I am really stressed girls. Hate DH at the mo   all because he hasn't text me back   I think it must be the menopur and downregging. I am also nervous about tomorrows scan


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just back from basting....   we got 16 million after washing     now its down to luck.    

saila  -  trigger shot without the gun is hard to do....I sit and say 'right after 3' (about 20 times) and jab straight in and use my thigh for all injections ...as clinic advised.  Good luck tomorrow with scan  

corinna  -  nice to see you back  

Hi to everyone else   

Kx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi everybody

Looks like it was a sad night for you L'pool fans out there -- 

The trigger shot's not so bad -- need to have a steadier hand as it's longer and a bit more awkward, and does make a funny 'pop' feeling when you stick it in, but the needle didn't seem thicker than the puregon pen needles and if you pinch an inch you hardly feel it.  Mind over matter.

Ok, 9dpiui, I'm still not feeling a thing... god this week is dragging...

xx Ange


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I'm at work just now having a quick scive, the day is dragging in.  The GRI are going to phone me tommorrow, to tell me when my next IUI will be starting.  So I think I'll have a few Vino's over the weekend   

Will be back on later for a chat  

luv Jules xx


----------



## Dallas (May 8, 2007)

Everyone

Saila - sorry you're feeling a bit stressed (hating your DH) - I think you're right it's probably the drugs and also your hormones all over the place.  I'm feeling more emotional at the moment too!  

Corrinna/Carole Anne - Hello and welcome to you both.  I hope that your stay on the boards have the happy ending you are wishing for.  

Keira - I'm keeping everything crossed that your basting has done its job and that we hear some more good news shortly.     

Ange15 - Hi hope everything is going ok with you, unfortunately my ovaries aren't doing much at the moment! 

BubblyJules - Hope that you get to start your next IUI soon and that you get the luck you deserve with it! 

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Just a quick update - I'm now on day 8 of my cycle.  I went back to the hospital today for another scan to see how I am responding - nothing really happening yet but the Sister is worried as she said that I have a large number of follicles and she's concerned that if we don't go careful that I might overstimulate!  I so hope that I don't go down that road again, it's bad enough anyway but having to lose the money you pay would be awful too as it would seem more of a waste than trying and getting a BFN!  I have had my 2nd injection today and have to inject again on Saturday.  I have been instructed not to do the Monday one but to wait until my next scan on Tuesday.  I really hope that I don't over respond!  Another thing to worry about!

Good luck and baby dust coming to everyone ...  

Speak again soon x


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Girls

I'm really going to crack up.  Tried to do a message twice, and lost it!! I've spent about half an hour trying to do this.

I'll be back on tommorrow, to do everyone's personals

Jules xxx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

hi everyone

boo.  a little bit of spotting on the tp this morning.   I know how this story ends.  and only 10 dpiui!  not even a chance to get my hopes up.  (not going to bother with hoping it's implantation -- I get this every month.)

I've never been able to get a clear answer from the dr about this spotting -- he says it may just be a dip in hormones and the ovitrelle would take care of it.  but if you google 'pm spotting' all you get are endo sites.  I have no other endo symptoms, but I've never had a lap and dye -- should I insist?  I don't want to go through several more IUI cycles then IVF if there's less chance because I've got something undiagnosed.

at least I'll be able to fit into my wedding dress, I guess.  so sad.  hope all you guys out there are having better luck.

xx Ange 15


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Good Morning Girls

Ange - Sorry to hear it looks like bad news for you,  but you never know, it could still be positive.  If it's negative I think you should definately get a lap & Dye.  At least it would give you piece of mind that there's nothing really up.  I know how you feel.  Last week when I tested bfn,  I was so low and exhuasted with the whole thing, couldn't think about doing it again.  But now a week on, I'm starting to feel more positive again.  Some days you just feel so low, then you go to get some retail therapy, and you're surrounded by pregnant women, babies, toddlers...........OMG everyone seems to be having them!!!  Sending you los of       

Saila -  Hope you are feeling better today.  All these drugs turns us into crazy women.  Chin up,  and hope your follies are growing big and fat  

Karen - Hope you've got over the defeat!!  Thats exciting that you're getting your basting tommorrow    Then it's the dreaded   Fingers crossed, this is the one for you   

Dallas - Sorry to hear about your lack of response, Lets hope that those follies grow big and juicey over the weekend!! 

Hi to Carol Anne & Corrina, hope your treatment will be starting soon!!

Amelie - How are you doing?  When are you testing ? Sending lots of   

One of the nurses from the GRI brought my snuff to my house last night, she lives in the same town as me.  Now that's good service eh!!!!
I'm waiting for GRI, to call me this morning to find out when my next IUI will be starting. I'm thinking it'll prob be next week, so I'm going to have a few drinks over the weekend   


Jules


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Sugarplums!  

Ange ~ I agree with Jules definately get a lap and dye. I'm still not giving up on this cycle for you  

Jules ~ I'll find out how nice and fat they are today at 2:30pm.

Karen ~ My hospital is like that. If it falls on a weekend it just tough   I like that fact I am downregging as I can have it during the week as the hospital control it  

Dallas ~ I hope so much you don't over ovulate!!   I am getting scanned today and will find out how it is going....

Keira ~ I don't know how the hell I will do it without the gun   Why can't you use the gun?

Scan at 2:30pm ladies!!


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

ange  -     

saila  -  the trigger shot does go in like a 'pop' as ange said.   I hate doing but dh is worse than me....will your dh do it for you.   Good luck for scan  

jules  - that was handy having a nurse doing deliveries   

frannyt  -  when are you testing 

dallas -  my first cycle of IUI went a bit like your cycle but thankfully a lead follie took over and IUI went ahead  

Hi corrina, carolann, karen & all other IUI girls

Kx


----------



## Dallas (May 8, 2007)

Ange - I was really sorry to read your post!  I'm still keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome though, never give up until you know 100%!  (Hard I know!) 

Keira - Thanks for sharing your experience - hope that mine turns out in the end ok too!  Thing is once they have said that you automatically worry that it's gonna happen don't you.  I think in a way you start looking for things to go wrong when you want something so much. 

Appleton - Karen with your insemination tomorrow, hopefully you will be able to give us some good news soon too.  Make sure you let us know as soon as you do!   

Saila - Hope your scan went well today and that your follies have been behaving - let us know! 

BubblyJules - Hope your next IUI is soon!  Enjoy your drinks over the weekend, you should have a few for the rest of us on here!!  

Runey - How did your scan go today?  I'm bursting to know how you are going.  Update us as soon as you can.  I'm getting positive vibes though!   

Hi to anyone else that I might have missed, hope everything is going ok for you all too?

    

I'm feeling really exhausted today,  I think it may be the side effects??  Really can't wait for the nice long weekend - I think we all need it!  I've got to inject again tomorrow and I'm so hoping that my follies don't all flower!  I would be happy with 2-3 but I know if I get any more than 3 they'll abandon the cycle which I really don't want!  (It's far too expensive to waste like that!).

So many people tell me that I want it too much and that's why it doesn't happen, I get told to try not to think about it.  They say to keep busy to take your mind of the treatment so you don't get your hopes up to much - but I can't!  It's really hard because when you want something how can you get it off your mind?  I do things to keep busy but I would be lying if I said that I didn't think what if!  Any tips?  

Have you all got nice plans for the weekend?

Speak again soon.

LOL


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi everybody

Dallas, I find it really annoying when people tell you you 'want it too much' and you should just relax and it will happen  .  I know they mean well but it implies that you're too uptight/neurotic/hysterical/controlling to get pregnant.  That seems to me like a really old fashioned way of thinking about women.

Still, got to find a way not to think about it -- if only so that we don't look back on 2-3-4 or more years of our life and realise, all I did every day was worry about getting pg!  But it's tough when you can't drink, got to take shots, take your vitamins, not get stressed, not eat blue cheese, whatever -- and you're living your life in 2-week increments. 

I hope hope hope your ovaries are just fine, a tasty two or three at most (I read that the chances of success with several follies is greater -- something like 20% -- than with one, which is something like 8%).  It's such a fine line!

Karen -- Good luck tomorrow !!!!!  

Saila -- how was the scan?  Fingers crossed it's good news for you  

Jules -- have a great weekend!  

Anybody got anything nice planned?  It's meant to be unseasonably cold and raining, typical!  

xx Ange


----------



## Dallas (May 8, 2007)

Hi again 

Ange - Yes it is hard not to let ttc take over your life. And it's so annoying  when people do say things like "You're never get pregnant all the time you are thinking about it" - like you said they do only mean it in the nicest way but they usually are the ones who have had children with no problems!

I think because the chances are so much better they should let each couple decide whether they want to risk carrying on if they have numerous follies. Reading the posts on FF I notice that it varies from clinic to clinic which is really unfair. (Mind you the same could be said for NHS funding which also varies from town to town!). There was a lady who has posted today who had 6 dominant follies and got her BFP with *one* healthy baby, another had twins although she had 6 follies too! Why do they play god and not let us have the freedom of choice ourselves?!  Enough moaning!!

This weekend I haven't made any plans, the only thing I'm sure of is that I'm going to try to relax to help my follies grow (but only a couple of them)!  Are you doing anything nice?

Sarah (Dallas) x


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Dallas

I wish I had some great advice to give, but I'm only quite new to this.  I felt my first IUI was extremely stressfull.  I've also got to work with the public and put a fake smile on all day long    It's really hard not to think about it, when you're day is regimented by drugs, visits to the hospital and so on.  Everything just seems so stressfull, so how can we not be stressed, when we can't even chillout with a glass of wine or two.  

If it helps, we are all going through the same things and we can all be here to support each other!!  

     

love Jules xxxx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Ange good luck babes sorry to hear what you are going through, hope all works out, fingers and legs crossed for you


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Corrina - great to see you back and glad the move went well (aside from the internet connection). Hope you are feeling good and have made some decisions about your next move. lots of love

Torry - I'm really sorry to hear about your fur baby. It really is painful finding that new normal without them, especially if they have been in your life for a while. I hope s/he is happy where ever he has gone and you can find some comfort in his memory.

Po - You sound like you are looking forward and on the count down to the next cycle. I hope to see you on the other thread (or were ever you are comfortable) with a BFP very soon. Chin up and stay positive ah!!  

Keira - So pleased you have got to basting. You seem to have been injecting for ever! Fingers crossed for you. 

Candy - Thanks for your kind words. 

Ladies, I don't really feel that I can do justice to the list any more so if any of you regular posters would like to take over, please feel free to do so. I have up dated it today and will let you guys decide on what course of action you want to take. 

Take care
M x


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello everyone

DH and i have decided to have a complete break until end of July (when we'll start IUI # 2), so i won't be on again until then.  (not that i've been on much since our last attempt)  I wish you all luck and hope to see a few BFP from you all! 

Saila and Franny good luck with your IUI's, got my fingers crossed it's 3rd time lucky for you Franny.  Hope the follies are behaving Saila.  

Oh our kitten is joining us on 10th June - just before he's 8 weeks old.  

Take care 
Jen
xx


----------



## Amelie_S (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

It's been busy on here over the last week. Thanks to everyone's words of encouragement. I am feeling happier now with 7 days til I can do my test. If it's neg I'm going to wait till July for iui#2 as I'm away in first 2 weeks of june - taking 60 school kids camping and then it's my hen weekend! If it's neg, I'm consoling myself with the fact that I'll be able to drink on my hen night, but I'd rather be pregnant obviously.

2ww hasn't been too bad, but I'm over analysing every little twinge or difference. I have been reading the thread and wanted to say goodluck to everyone in all your different iui stages. A good friend said to me the other day that we all have a big test in our lives and that it's a challenge that will enrich our lives in some way eventually. Hers was a battle with cancer and she has come out the other end happier than ever. For us, its our infertility. I don't know if I believe in fate or destiny - it always seems so unfair when I see teenage girls at my school who are pregnant or women in town screaming abuse at toddlers. But if this our test, we will be stronger better people for it, whatever the outcome.

Rant over!!! 
Goodluck basters, injecters and waitees...   

Love Amelie 
PS, what is downregging?


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi, sorry I haven't been on much, I had my scan last Friday (day  and had some small follicles, so have to continue with the Puregon & Buserelin until Wednesday (day 13) when they will scan me again and hope there is a lead follicle. These injections are becoming a pain 2 a day for 10 days so far, I'm becoming a human pin cushion  . Also I had a bit of a bleed yesterday and it is carrying on, day one of AF was 10 days ago and it seemed to dry up, do you think that is normal, it feels like AF starting again (sorry if TMI)  

Amelie - Not long to go Good Luck sending   your way

Jen - Enjoy your break  

Karen - Good Luck with the 2WW, 22.5 million   a fantastic amount

Keira - Good Luck on the 2WW sending   your way

Sarah (Dallas) - Hope you are OK, Good Luck with the scan hope you have up to 3 juicy follies  

Lucyann - Hope you are doing OK?

Love Melanie


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Just been catching up with all the news.
Misky - thanks for everything with the lists. See you soon on the other thread. 
Hi and welcome old friends and new joiners.
J


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Just been catching up with all the news. Hope you're all having a good weekend. Not a bank hol for me so back to work tommorow.
Been today to get all we need for our new puppy who comes home next Friday and so excited. Still another couple of weeks before next af due and can (all being well with base-line tests) start next IVF.
Amelie - down regging is the first stage in treatment for some girls where drugs are given (by nasal spray or injection) to shut down the pituitary gland natural hormone production. Everything is then started up again with stimmulating hormones but the cycle is all artificialy controlled. I've just done my first IVF with a down reg but then failed to respond to the stimms so had to abandon -   Good luck to you honey.
Misky - thanks again for doing such fab lists. See you soon on the other thread.
Jen - enjoy your break and hoe to see you back here in July hon.
Welcome new friends.
Saila - how are you doing. Really hope scan went well sweetie xx.
Fab news about Hugs. Really chuffed for her.
Dobbie - hope you're ok too. xx
Lots of love to all. I'll keep reading and post again next weekend.
Po. xx xx xx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Really nervous about starting IUI, how long did you all have to wait before starting


----------



## Amelie_S (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi again

Thanks Po, that clears it up! I kept on reading 'down regging' and wondered why I wasn't doing that too. I hope your IVF is successful next time. It's horrible to go through all the medicine and then have to abandon, seems like such a waste, but I'm sure they'll adjust as necessary for your next go. Goodluck  

Hi Carole-Anne
How long have you been waiting to start iui for? I had three years of testing and then clomid before they suggested iui. But when they did I started it on my next period. Are you NHS? I think it must vary for different trusts, as mine were keen to start it asap. Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer. I'm on my 2ww after my first basting. It's really not too bad. I was scared before I started it because on the injections and fears about side effects, but it's really been ok. Try not to worry. Everyone on here has really helped me through, so stick with us! Let me know when you get started and how you get on. Goodluck  

 continues - I'm getting impatient!

Goodluck everyone
Love Amelie xxx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

We started trying in 2004, was on chlomid but failed, been on waiting list for 4 month for IUI, they have said it will take 6-9 months, it is a long time but i guess we have waited this far, was on chlomid for a year, had scan last week for the doc to see how bad my PCOS is, it has got worse, which makes me more disheartend.  Hope all goes well Amelie babe.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Girls 

Scan was ok on Fri womb lining was 5.3 and there were lots of small follies under 10mm. I hope that tomorrows scan at 2:30pm I will have some big follies and will be basted sometime this week

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.

Love Saila xxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

saila  -  glad to see scan went well...womb lining is great this time

Kx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi everybody,

You'll never guess what -- I've got a       !!!!!!!!!!

I've been all over the place last few days -- had some spotting on Friday morning, 10 dpiui, and even a bit of red blood on Saturday.    I figured this was the warm-up for the end of the cycle, and had two glasses of wine on Saturday night, started planning a holiday in Tanzania....  Then very little on Sunday, and nothing yesterday, so I knew we were still in with a chance.   This morning, 14 dpiui, I woke up at 5 am (tossed and turned all night) and took my temp, it was 36.90 which is very high for me, so I rushed downstairs to take one of those internet freebie tests -- and after a very long wait, the line was there!  Faint, but there!  I'm in shock!  

Funny -- I've dreamed of this moment for so long, but now that it's here it feels very unreal, and I almost don't want to get too excited because it feels like it might be over any moment.  And I have no symptoms whatsoever.  (Is that a bad sign?)  (You see what I mean?)  But at least I know I can get pg, at last!

Thanks for all your support everybody -- I really couldn't have survived it without you!!!  Good luck and lots of   to everyone waiting.

xxxxxx Ange


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Ange on your   that's fantastic news , have a happy and healthy 8 & a bit months. Love 
Melanie


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

ange      on you BFP

saila  -  good luck with scan today

Hi to everyone else

Kx


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Ange

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am soooo pleaseed for you!!! About time eh!!!!!!  Right babes, chill out, take it easy and enjoy every second of it!!!

I am 6 weeks today, put my uniform on wor for and can hardly fasten it!!!!!  Get our scan on Thursday to see if everything is ok!!!

Congratulations once again hun, I had a good feeling for you!!!

Lots of love

Katie xxx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Congratulations babe, fantastic news


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Congratulations Ange, well done you and your DH !!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies!

Todays scan was ok. Womb lining 8.2 and one follie of 12mm. I am jabbing tonight and tomorrow back on Thursday for a scan to see if follie has grown.

Ange ~  congratulation honey! Wishing you a happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

saila  -  womb lining is brill this time...don't think I ever got to 8mm....hope that follie grows for you by Thursday    

Kx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello girls

can i join you. Ive been on the 2ww thread with my first iui which unfortunately ended monday with a BFN.
Started my 2nd cycle today. On Clomid for 5 days with scan next wed then injections of puregon till basting. Hopefully i will have better luck this time.

hope you are all ok
eimer x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Keira ~ Do you think so? I feel so hysterical today   The usual..."i'm never going to have a baby" "My follie won't grow" I feel like crying my eyes out   I don't think it will grow from 12mm but we will see on Thursday   How are you honey  

Eimer ~ Of course you can join us honey


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

saila

In my first cycle of IUI my follies were slow growing....the clinic increased my Menopur to 225 and 2 days later one had grown to 17mm.  What dose of Menopur are you on at the moment ?

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have been on 150iu the entire time and they have kept me on that. I thought they might of increased it too


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi & Welcome eimer

saila  -  I would even have thought you could have taken 225 every second day.....check that out with the clinic.... then again hopefully tomorrow that follie will have grown and worry will be over    

Kx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Saila

I took Puregon, which I know is different, but 50iu per day starting from day 3 to day 12 or so my follie grew by about 1mm per day and I ovulated on day 15. What's the difference between Puregon and Menopur?  (The dr said she didn't want me to take clomid because it thins the lining.) Maybe it will just take longer, are your cycles normally 28 days or more than that?  The dr told me that the injections don't speed up the process, so if you have e.g. a 35 day cycle, maybe you wouldn't o until day 21 even with the injections?  I'm not sure.  Good luck!       

Thanks everyone for your good wishes -- am now just holding my breath and trying not to worry that it'll all go wrong.  DH pulled 'what to expect when you're expecting' out last night as a present, apparently he bought it over a year ago and has been worried ever since that i'd find it and burst into tears!

xx Ange


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ange ~ That is so sweet of your DH   Bless him. Hope mine does something like that for me  

Keira ~ I will ask them too on Thurs. She was talking about getting the follie upto 14mm but I expected them to want it bigger than that. It's so frustrating


----------



## mintchocchip (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello ladies hope you're all well.

Ange - congratulations on the bfp, hope you have a happy healthy 9 months 

Saila -  for your follicle they'll go crazy for you 

Just to let you know I had a visit from   this morning, so that's attempt number 3 over and done with. So I shall bid you all goodbye and wish you well on your IUI journeys as I'm now switching to IVF - have first consultant appointment at the end of June.
I hope you all have better luck than me with IUI.   

Take care,
Zoe x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Zoe ~ I am so sorry you got a BFN chick   Wishing you all the best for your appointment!


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

So sorry for your BFN Zoe. I got a BFN on monday from my first iui. Now on attempt number 2. If this doesnt work then we are going to go for IVF aswell. Seems a better success rate.

good luck with your treatment hope it works for you.

eimer x


----------



## Dallas (May 8, 2007)

ANGE - CONGRATULATIONS HONEY        I thought that it would all turn out ok for you in the end this time x

Runey - Update me with what happened at your scan today.  I'm so hoping that everything is going along nicely.  x  

BubblyJules - Thanks for your support, I know what you mean about having to put on a brave face all the time at work!  It's so hard sometimes isn't it! 

Appleton79 - Karen, good luck for the 9th,  Lots of  coming your way.

Amelie - Good luck hun, hope you get your BFP too!  

Jen - Enjoy your break x

Keira - Good luck with your 2ww, hopefully it goes quickly and you get the result you're waiting for. 

Lucyann - How are you doing with your first cycle?

Po - Good luck with the IVF, hoping that you get that little bundle of joy real soon. 

Carole Anne - Good luck with your first cycle of IUI - you'll be fine!  Everyone on here is so helpful and friendly.  They know all the answers to any questions you may have.

Saila - Glad things are going ok, here's to hoping that your follie is nice and plump and ready to hatch at your next scan.

Eimer - Thinking of you with your 2nd IUI hoping it goes to plan.

Mintchocchip - Good luck with IVF.

Lots of Good Luck to you all, everyone deserves the     


I went for my scan yesterday morning and that which was feared has happened!  I have over-responded to the drugs and have too many large follicles for them to allow me to carry on with the IUI.  So cycle abandoned!  I was really tearful and upset yesterday but today I'm looking forward to starting again and hopefully next time things will go to plan!  Not feeling that great, really uncomfortable tummy ache and feeling really sick, in fact I feel washed out!  Anyway must keep thinking positive and hoping that one day all of our dreams will come true!  I have my next appointment with the Nurse on the 11th June to see whether everything has settled back down ready to start again (I'm keeping everything crossed that it has!).  

Bye for now

x x x


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Well today saw the consultant was only in a few mins, didnt feel they went through in any detail what was to be expected said it may only be another 2 month to get the ball rolling but said i need to continue to get the weight off again, took a period yesterday out of no where just came.  Dr mentioned that i could maybe get something different that chlomid which i hope is the case.


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I had my scan today and had 2 lead follies, one of 11mm and one 13mm. They want me to continue with the Puregon until Friday when they will scan me again and hope to get follies up to 17-18mm ready for basting on Monday. 

Saila - Good womb lining, hoping that follie grows nice and large

Eimer - Hi, good luck for your scan next week

Ange - Your DH sounds such a sweetie

Zoe - Good luck with your IVF appointment

Lucyann - Hope everything is going OK?

Love Melanie


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi everyone
This is my first post on IUI TTC. Two cycles of progesterone supplements have yielded nothing so here we go!!! I thought I might join as Im bound to turn into a loon over the next couple of weeks and wanted to introduce myself while i still feel relatively normal  . First scan is on Friday at Holly House. God I so hope this works. Lots of     to me and everyone else on this board! Am quite nervous as have had problems with cervix before  . Also, feel a bit sad we have passed the milestone of commencing treatment, but in another way wholly relieved that finally we can start to take action! 
xxx


----------



## BubblyJules (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Girls

I've not been on much lately, but I've been keeping track of everyone. Decided to take a break for a while.  I booked a holiday the other day, so I'm off to Lindos on the 13th June.  I'll keep taking my snuff, so when I come back on the 21st it'll be straight back to IUI for me.

Saila - Hope those follies grow big and juicy   !!!

Dallas - I know just how you're feeling, although I never had my cycle abandoned.  That must be awful for you!!  It really does make you feel very low!  Sending you a big   to make you feel better!!

Gingerbreadgirl - Welcome and good luck  

Carol Anne -  I know what you mean about the consultants   are you at the GRI?  I've only seen Dr Yates once.  You wait months for the appointment, then you're lucky if you get 5 minutes, sooooooooo frustrating


Hi to everyone else.  Good luck with whatever stage you are at  

Jules xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning

Jules - Hope you have a great holiday, just whats needed to relax you before starting again.

Gingerbreadgirl - welcome and loads of luck for iui. I felt the same as you when we first started, couldnt believe it had come to this but eager to get going. now on attempt 2.

Melanie - good luck for scan on fri. its sounding good though.

Dallas - so sorry to hear your treatment has been cancelled. that must be so frustrating. good luck for next time.

take care

eimer x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girlies!!  

Jules ~ Glad your back   Enjoy your vacation

Gingerbreadgirl ~ Welcome and stick with us!! Hope you get your BFP soon!!

Runey ~ What was your womb lining?

Dallas ~ I am so sorry you over responded! On the plus side they are definately working. Hugs over responded and the next month she had her BFP with twins!! 

Scan at 12pm I'll keep you posted.


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Saila, my womb lining was 10mm, hope all goes well at your scan appt  

Jules - Have a great Holiday  

Gingerbreadgirl - welcome to the forum and good luck  

Love Melanie


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Jules  -  enjoy your break I think having some time out is a good idea.... I have just had 3rd IUI at local hospital but this morning had GRI appt through....DH not keen on another go of IUI and thinks we should be thankful for ds and STOP tx now.    

saila  -  hope today went well

Welcome gingerbreadgirl  

dallas  -  sorry to hear this cycle is cx  

Hi to everyone else....need to go because ds has turned the hose on out the back garden    

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Evening Girls! 

I have 1 x 14mm, 1 x 12mm and 1 x 11mm womb lining is 6.8. I am having one more menopur injection tonight then pregnyl on Saturday at 11pm basting on Monday at 12:30pm. 

Keira ~ I didn't know your DH felt like that. Hopefully you won't need more tx


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi girls

I just wanted to say thank you for the big warm welcome, its nice to feel so at home on a new board  
I have no idea really what IUI involves in terms of drugs and scans but will hopefully have more info tomorrow and can then join in the technical discussions! Im very excited!
xxx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi all 
  im on my 1st go of iui at moment day 8, got to go for scan tmor hope folics have grow , went on tuesday and had one at 12.mm and one little one so felt upset ,,, so keeping my fingers crossed they grow,,,
      GODBLESS BE LUCKY
        SUZIE-WONG


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Dallas said:


> I went for my scan yesterday morning and that which was feared has happened! I have over-responded to the drugs and have too many large follicles for them to allow me to carry on with the IUI. So cycle abandoned! I was really tearful and upset yesterday but today I'm looking forward to starting again and hopefully next time things will go to plan! Not feeling that great, really uncomfortable tummy ache and feeling really sick, in fact I feel washed out! Anyway must keep thinking positive and hoping that one day all of our dreams will come true! I have my next appointment with the Nurse on the 11th June to see whether everything has settled back down ready to start again (I'm keeping everything crossed that it has!).


I over responded last time, know how you feel, its such a let down and there is nothing you can do.

Hi to everyone, taking a well earned break and not thinking about treatment, but popping in to check on you all and sending you all lots of love and dust


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning girls

Saila - 3 follies, great. by the time monday comes they will have grown more and your lining would have thickened. You must be so releived

gingerbreadgirl - it all seems daunting at the mo but dont worry, not everyone needs drugs and injections. good luck with your appt.

Suzie-wong - dont be too upset, there is time for them to grow. on my last attempt i only had one lead follie on the first scan but 3 days later i had 3. and anyway it only takes 1. good luck to you

well im on day 3 of clomid now. grow litttle follies!!!!!

take care

eimer x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Eimer ~ I am really excited! Keeping everything crossed this cycle. I am hoping and praying  

Dobbie ~ Hope you are enjoying your time out  

Suzie ~ Those aren't bad follies for day 8. I am being basting on Monday and when I got scan yesterday mine were 1 x 14mm, 1 x 12mm and 1 x 11mm womb lining is 6.8. It only takes one.

Gingerbreadgirl ~ Any techy questions about IUI just fire them at us   One of us will have the answer  

I am so excited for basting. I am hoping and praying it works I am sooo very scared


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just had my scan and my 2 follies have grown from 11 & 13mm to both 14mm. I have to up my Puregon dose from 50iu to 75iu on Sat, Sun and Mon, for a final boost and they will scan me again on Monday. They want to get the follies up to 16mm and then hopefully basting on Wednesday - I seem to have been going forever  

Keira - Here's hoping that you won't need anymore tx   coming your way

Saila - Good Luck with the basting on Monday  

Love Melanie


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi girls! Went for appointment. Feeling very excited about all this new stuff. Was given an injection of Merional/ Menotrophin () which the nurse said may sting a bit, well, holy cow, I nearly passed out!!! The needle bit was fine but when the drug went in.....blimey! DH will be charged with the responsibility for the next two!! No way im doing that to myself! (Sorry if i have spooked anyone - apparently my reaction was not usual if its any consolation!!) But anyway, has anyone else had this? HOw come I didnt get Clomid? 

Good news also - some form of sedation proposed for the basting (got that word from  Melanie's post - good luck Melanie!) so cervix panicking no longer required


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi all , 
   just to say went for scan today and they abandoned this cycle of iui because i still only had one realy good follie of 18mm and the other one was still only about 10mm was realy tearfull couldnt belive it ,,so just got to wait till come on now, good luck to everyone else ,,,
           belucky godbless 
            suziewonk xxx


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Suzie W
Really sorry to hear that   
Lots of nice treats for you this weekend I hope
Take it easy
xxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello girls

hope you are all enjoying your weekend

Suzie - Im so sorry to hear that, you must be so diappointed.Im surprised it was cancelled because it only takes 1 and it was agod size. how frustrating. Good luck for your next attempt

gingerbreadgirl - glad you are feeling positive. i use clomid so cant and havent heard of the injections you hav e been given so cant help you there. Good luck with your treatment

Melanie - congrats on the follie growth, such a releif when they do as they are supposed to. loads of luck with your treatment

Saila - good luck for basting on monday.

As for me on day on day 4 of clomid, got first scan on wednesday to see if anything is happening in there......

take care

eimer x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

I've just done my pregnyl jab! Basting on Monday  

Eimer ~ Good luck for your scan sweetie!

Suzie ~ That is really odd they abandoned it hon. It only takes one and they only aim for one follie...   Are you going to try again this month?

Runey ~ We will be on the 2ww together honey!!


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, hope that you are enjoying your weekend!!!!

Forgot to say that @ my scan on Friday my nurse couldn't find my right ovary (the one with the 2 follies on) try as she might no sign of it, she had to get someone else in to try and find it thankfully they did, they think it was hiding behind my bowel, cheeky thing worrying me like that  

My Puregon dose has been upped to 75iu from 50iu it might be my imagination but it feels like something is happening down there, hopefully they are growing well.

Also I have to confess to drinking a can of Pepsi Max (I am an addict) I have been doing really well recently and cut it out completely...........must try harder  

Eimer - Good luck for your scan

Suzie-Wong - Sorry they cancelled your cycle, I'm really suprised, my clinic look for 1-3 follies to proceed, better luck for next time 

Gingerbreadgirl - Good Luck with the injections

Saila - What was the Pregnyl like, I can't remember from last time, I assume I'll be doing mine on Tuesday sometime. Good Luck with the basting, we'll have to keep each other sane on the 2ww.


----------



## Torry (Mar 1, 2007)

hello everyone

Hope you are enjoying the weekend.  Just popped on to say hello and thinking of everyone.

dobbie you are like me having a break but I really want to get on with it now just waiting for the clinic to send us an appointment.  

suziewong really sorry lets hope you will be on the up pretty soon and get that bfp.  

sailace hello again and wishing you luck for basting.  

runey wishing you luck for basting too and smashing news on the follies.  

eimer good luck for the scan too.  

hello to everyone on the iui thread lots of good luck for scans, 2ww's, I am about to try and order my shopping online lets hope we get our food delivered!   

gingerbreadgirl welcome to this site I am finding it really helpful and met some good people on here. All you need to know will be answered I am sure of that.

Torry
xxxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

saila  -  good luck for tomorrow   

Just a wee quickie today....I am suffering big time with sinusitis and don't want to take medication as on the 2WW      

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Basting all done, it was really easy. Tucked up in bed now with laptop  

Keira ~ I hope you are feeling better  

Torry ~ I ordered on line this month with Asda and they were really good!!

Runey ~ the pregnyl was fine, i did it with the gun. Lets hope this 2ww is our lucky one!!


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello

Saila - Glad to hear everything went well. good luck on your 2ww, i should be joining you in a week if everything goes ok with scans. Hope your 2ww goes quick and you get that BFP.

Didnt feel nervous about scans last time but for some reason this time i am, everything worked perfectly last time with 2 good sized follies. i will be so relieved once i know everything is going to plan.

take care

eimer x


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

hi everyone just found this thread 

im on my second iui attemped as the first one i got a bfn!!
but it looks like my eggs are not growing on this go


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, had my scan today and had 2 follies 1 @ 18mm and 1 @ 18.5mm, womb lining was 12mm, so all go for Wednesday @ 2.15pm. I have to do the Pregnyl trigger shot tonight @ 10.15pm, not looking forward to that one as it seems more complicated than the others.

Keira - Good luck for Friday sending you  

Saila - Glad to hear all went well  , make sure that you rest and are pampered   coming your way. I have to use a real syringe for the Pregnyl not looking forward to it  

Eimer - Hope everything goes to plan for next week  

Lisa-Lou - Sorry to hear that things are a bit slow going, it was for me to begin with but they upped the medication, will they do that to get things moving?

Love Melanie


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

melaine  -  I hated doing the trigger shot as well    good luck  

saila  -  glad basting went well today...no the 2WW begins  

I have been ill this 2WW with flu and now sinusitis ... not taking medication so suffering big time...    I have not even thought about test date so that is the only good thing about being ill.    I have NO symptoms of pg or AF so time will tell.

Kx


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

they uped my med friday but nothing had changed by monday
go back wed if not i think tey will up them again. who knows.
anyone having treatment at st marys?


----------



## cathy 26 (Jan 29, 2007)

hi i hope you all don't mind me butting in.

my name is Cathy and today i went to hospital to have scan so i could start my second iui tomorrow. unfortunately my follies were not right so now i have to go back on Thursday to have another scan and hopefully try again Friday. fingers crossed!.  

last month was my first iui and to be honest i stayed well away from my computer as i thought if i just try to get on with life as normal and not talk (or write) about it then just maybe it might work. a few months ago i was spending alot of time on here so i thought a break would do me good and maybe focus my mind else where .  

I'm not a very strong person though, and bottling my feelings up just makes it worse so i hope no one minds me joining in.it does nt help that every time i have bad news from the hospital one of my friends seems to give birth. i am really happy for them but cant help feeling jealous. and sorry for myself i suppose. 

well i hope now i have that of my chest i will cheer up  

is any one having iui at Ipswich?

thanks for listening 

Cathy x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning girls

CATHY- your feelings sound natural to me. my SIL has just announced she is pregnant but while im    happy for her im gutted for myself, cant get excited for her when we are going through this. Babies im fine with but show me a pregnant woman and it just gets me. Im on my 2nd iui aswell, good luck to you for your treatment. im from Norwich, not far from you but we have to travel to london for our treatment!!!!

LISA-LOU - Sorry to hear things arent going to plan. Hopefully the boost in medication will get better results. good luck for your scan tomorrow. Im going for my first scan on this cycle tomorrow.

KEIRA - Hope you are feeling better - good luck for results day

MELANIE - Loads of luck for Basting tomorrow, 2 good sized follies so fingers crossed

well ive got scan tomorrow, hopefully everything going to plan, probably start puregon tomorrow aswell.

take care

eimer x


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello
hope you all don't mind me dropping in to ask this. I am having a good old worry about my age and the months disappearing at the moment! I am currently on my 4th round of 6 of clomid and am due to start IUI after this if it doesn't work. I was just wondering how long do you have to have as a break in between IUI cycles please? Is it at least 3 months like IVF or is it different according to which clinic you are at? 

thanks & best wishes to you all        

coughsweet


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello Coughsweet!!!

Im on my 2nd cycle of iui and ive had it back to back with my first cycle. Im not sure if different clinics have different methods. At mine though you can have them back to back with no break inbetween.

good luck with any treatment you have

eimer x


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Coughsweet, my clinic let you have 2 back to back then 1 month off.  Love Melanie


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

Lisa-Lou

which St Marys


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Coughsweets! I am on my 3rd cycle of IUI and have had them in 3 straight months, however I could have had a break in between them but felt ok to continue...

All the best hun and hopefully clomid will do the trick for you!      

Kissy
XxX


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

YES PORTSMOUTH


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!

I feel absolutely no different at all!!


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning Saila

Its only been 2 days so its good to feel normal. try not to analyse everything. Easy to say i know. Last time i analysed every twinge and drove myself mad in the 2ww.
youve a long way to go so stay positive and fingers crossed you get your BFP at the end

Day 9 for me and im off for 1st scan later today. will let you know if any little follies have made an appearance

Eimer x


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Morning Saila, just snuck in to send you lots of love and dust and glue for the 2ww


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Eimer I have everything crossed those follies will of popped up 

[email protected] ~ I am so sorry that the test came back BFN but hold on and don't give up. I am sure clear blue only detect hcg the day after AF is due  

Dobbie ~   Thank you chick  

Had quite a lot of clear cm


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Girls

Am still here!!!!!  Well haven't been for a bit!!!

Just to wish you all the biggest heaps of luck and babydust, I am having positive thoughts for you all on the 2ww!  Try not to analyse every twinge, I swear by relaxing!!

Well, I had my 6week scan last Thursday and all was brilliant.  I have one little bubba on board with a lovely beating heart!  It measured 6.28mm last Thursday when I was 6+3, now I am 7+1 and enjoying it!  Well, apart from the expanding waistband and mega sore babbilons!!!!

Lots of love and good luck to you all!

Katie xxxxx

Keren, I have sent you a message hun!!  xxxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Me again

Well im just back from my scan and ive got 3 follies. 18mm, 12mm and 11mm. Hope i dont produce any more than that!!! got to go for another scan on friday. last time i took puregon injections aswell as clomid but they think this time i wont need the puregon as they are so big already. My womb lining is 5.7mm but its early days for that so i know it will thicken. Just scared im gonna produce another follie incase they abandon this cycle..... hurry up friday!!!

Karen - so sorry you got a BFN but it was early to test so hang on in there and do another test on test day. wishing you lots of luck

Katie - Glad your scan went so well, you are hope for all of us that this can work!

take care

eimer x


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

the deed has been done  

now offically on the 2ww - i am praying it works 

x


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

im keeping everything crossed for you lucyann.
i saw karen today and my insem day is mondays if everthing looks ok friday


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks for your replies Kissy, Melanie & Eimer - hope they do the same at my clinic if it gets that far. Feeling none too hopeful about the clomid working for me but you never know. I may join you on this board later in the year - but let's hope we all get BFP's before then!!

Best wishes       

coughsweet


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

good luck coughsweet


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, was basted @ 2.15pm so I am now officially on the 2ww, I have to wait 2 weeks and 2 days before testing which is the 22nd seems so far away.

Karen  Sorry to hear about the BFN, as saila said don't give up hope, try again on the test day  

Katie - Glad to hear that all is well  

Eimer - Good luck for Friday  

Lucyann - Good luck with the 2ww, I have sent you a pm  

Lisa-Lou - Good Luck for Friday  

Coughsweet - Thank You and good luck  

Saila - Hope that you are OK  

Love Melanie


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen....forgot to say....v. naughty girlie for testing   ....it is not a deffo result yet until test day, give your bubba a chance to implant!!!!!!!  Keep smiling as always!

Lots of love

Katie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

sounds like you are hun!! ill keep everything crossed for you. buy a digital one. they are better. the one that say pregnant not pregnant but wait til your due day.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Karen ~ Have you tested again today??

Runey ~  We can crive each other crazy this 2ww!!

Eimer ~ Those follies sound fabulous!!  

LucyAnn ~ Good Luck on this 2ww

Katiepops ~  great news about the scan!!

Wow   Loads of us are on 2ww! I am dying to test already   I really don't feel too positive though this cycle


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning girls

well i hope i havent grown anymore follies over night. the clinic called me yest to say they do want me to do the puregon jabs 75iu alternate days. bit surprised but im sure they know what they are doing. scan tomorrow so i guess we will find out

Saila - Stay positive hun.    shame we cant ber but to sleep for the 2ww and woken up when its results day!

Melanie - loads of luck to you for your 2ww

Karen - I dont want to bring a downer on things, but i have read that a second line can appear on a preg test later in the day due to evaporation. This happend to a girl i was on 2ww with last time. I really hope im wrong. test again because if it was a pos then it will be confirmed. good luck 

Lisa-lou - so glad to hear that your follies have grown. what a relief.Good luck for scan tomorrow.

take care everyone

eimer x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Karen 
  

loads and loads of luck and best wishes to you. i really hope it is positive. Those stories of this happening to other people is encouraging. 
thnking of you


eimer


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, going mad already and only on day 2  

Saila - Help  

Eimer - Good luck for your scan  

Karen - Good luck for tommorrow  

Love Melanie


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Can I join you please   DH and I have had 2 failed ICSIs last year.  Financially and emotionally scarred.  We imported some   from USA in March.  We were going to try a third cycle with 1/2 eggs for ICSI with DHs sperm and the other 1/2 eggs for DIVF, but do to financial constraints have decided to give DIUI a try.  

I talked to my clinic today and they said that we will try a non-medicated cycle first as I am very regular with my  .  The nurse I spoke with said that on day 10 of my cycle I need to come in and have a scan.  That was it.  She didn't say I needed to have a lap and dye or have a scan before day 10 or start any medicine or anything.  I'm really confused now after reading the first thread on the IUI that most people are scanned very early on in their cycle and that they usually inject medicine.    I think I feel kind of neglected just because after having 2 IVFs with ICSI where everything is micromanaged to just come to the clinic on day 10 seems like they won't be watching me closely enough.  Also the nurse didn't say anything about testing for my surge to see when I will ovulate.  

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  And I look forward to joining you and getting to know all of you 

Angiexxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello Angie
welcome

Im on my second cycle of IUI. On both cycles i have had my first scan on day 9 to check for follicles, then again a few days later to check they are growing. Im given the prediction test kits on the day 9 scan to start using from day 10. When i get a surge the IUI takes place the next day. 
Hope that helps

Eimer x


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Eimer.  It's almost like starting over again.  Just when I thought I had a handle on ICSI 

Did you have to use the progesterone pessaries?

~A


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Well its another BFN for me....that is the end of the road as far as tx goes but will always ttc naturally until nature no longer allows.    

I will always pop on to see how you are all doing and hope and pray you all get your wish soon    

Kx


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

aww keira im so sorry


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Girls

Can I join you ??

THis is my first IUI. We have been ttc 3 years, I had lap and dye last year and they found endo and polips and a fibroid, endo and polips were removed and we were reclassified as unknown  . After trying au natural for another 6 months after lap we are trying clomid stimulated IUI. I had my baseline scan last friday and have taken my clomid. Tomorrow I go back for my first scan and some bloods. Oh yes and dh   are fine.

I'm excited and scarred all at the same time so would love to join you to share the journey.

ZP


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Girls!!!!!!

Karen - Just a wee note, I just opened up one of my positive digital tests and there are 2 lines there and they were a deffinate positive.  I don't want to build your hopes up but I think it's maybe too late for that hun!!!!  I do hope you get your well deserved BFP!!!  Lots of love and good luck babes    xxxxxxxxxx

Hi to the rest of you either waiting for insem or scans or on the 2ww, am thinking of you all!

Lots of love and babydust      

Katie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning ladies

going for my scan later today so fingers crossed i havent over stimulated.

ZP - Welcome to the forum, good luck with your treatment

Keira - I am so sorry, miracles do happen so good luck with trying naturally

Angel129 - I dont use pesseries, have clomid day 2-6 then puregon injections from day 9 alternate days till basting. Normally with about 2 scans. Hope that helps. ANy questions just fire away.

eimer x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Keira ~ I have pm'd you sweetie!! 

I'm sorry about no personal chick~a~dees but I feel really down and am going crazy on this 2ww!! Convinced it hasn't worked and having trouble coping this 2ww.


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi girls thanks for the welcome,

Scan today showed 10 small folicles and 2 larger ones on one side and 6 small ones on the other side...is this good or bad - who knows. Back in on monday to see what grows and doesn't grow over the weekend

Salia, how are you passing 2ww any treats planned for the weekend?

eimer,   for your scan today

Keira, although we've never spoken before I wanted to say how sorry I am for your bfn and wish you every luck whatever the furure holds.

Haven't managed to work out who is who yet but hello to everyone

Zp


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Afternoon

Just back from my scan, got 5 follies now but luckily the 2 new ones are under 10mm phew!!! the three best are now at 18mm, 16mm and 12mm and my lining has gone upto 8.2mm. i am so releived, really thought i might have over cooked. Got another puregon jab tonight then just got to wait to get a positive on OPK. think basting will be mon or tues.

ZP - wow that is some amount of follies for IUI. i think most clinics only let you go ahead with basting aslong as you have no more than 3 viable follies. at the mo you have 2 so should be fine. great response to the clomid!!!

Saila - come on hun stay positive, we are all here for you. I know how hard the 2ww is and im dreading doing it again. when i join you next week we can help each other get through it!    

Pouring where i am and gonna rain most of the weekend, marvellous!!!

eimer


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, wishing you all have a good weekend  

Keira - I was so sorry to read your news  

Angel - Welcome to the forum  

ZP - Good luck with the scan & the bloods  

Katie - Hi  

Eimer - Hope all went well  

Saila - I know how you feel and hope that you have a busy weekend ahead to keep your mind off things  

Love Melanie


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi girls

Just back from work, supposed to be going camping for weekend by dh wants to cancel due to rain. 

eimer, Good news on your scan,    for monday. thanks for comment on folicles, I thought 12 were alot too  but to scarred to ask nurse (stupid me), lets hope only those 2 grow. I thought something must be going on as I have had pain in my side all day.

Whats everyone up to this weekend?

ZP


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Don't shout but I tested today  I know I'm silly but I couldn't resist. It was negative...so the HCG/Pregnyl is out of my system. I have no symptoms at all cramps, sore (.)(.) nothing   I'm also going to an open evening at the Cromwell on the 21st.


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Step away from the pee sticks saila!!!!   

Give yourself a chance, its far too early to test. 

the second week should hopefully go quicker for you.   
stay positive and try not to test again till test day, its not worth it cause you wont be satisfied whatever the result. even if positive you will still test on test day just to be sure. dont put yourself through that.

thinking of you. 

eimer x


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Karen, I ams ooooo sorry it didn't work for you this time, keep going chick and don't give up, hopefully next time will be third time lucky!  Go and have a drink and eat lots of chocolate!!!  You deeserve it to happen this time hun!  Lots of love, Katie xxxxx

Saila, I ain't goona tell you off chick but am frowning at you whilst I type this!!!!  I now exactly how you feel chick, but honeslty, try to forget about it for a few days than think about testing at the end of this week, I tested early and when I got my BFP I was 3 weeks pregnant, (from the first day of my last period) and the week up until the fourth was torture thinking it wouldn't work.  So please try to leave it nearer to test day and try to relax and enjoy every minute!!!!

Lots of love to all of you

Katie xxxx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, hope that you are all having a good weekend and enjoying the sunshine  

I'm going mad here eationg brazil nuts & drinking pineapple juice & chocolate milkshake another 12 days like this and I'll be the size of a house  

Eimer - Good news about your follies   for Monday

Saila - Try and hold off testing again until official test day, I know its so tempting, I'm sending you some   and  

Karen - I was so sorry to read your news but I hope that a cycle on injectables will do the trick  

Katie - Hope that everything is going OK  

Lucy - Hope that you are well  

Love Melanie


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Afternoon

Well what a great weekend it has been here, sun sun sun, we went camping in the end and I even managed to forget about Tx for a few hours yeasterday when we were walking along the coast.

Runey, hope 2ww passes fast for you, keep looking after yourself, I love pinapple juice so I look forward to it every month (don't have it at all the first 2 weeks!! so I don't get sick of it). Didn't know chocolate milk shake was on the list though - yummmmmmyyyyy.

Salia,  ,

Karen, so sorry for your bfn,    for next cycle.

Eimer good luck for tomorrow

love ZP


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi 
I have just started my first IUI with injections (menopur).
I had IVF last year and was successful but misscarried just before 3 months - it was very very upsetting- only just got myself together to try again and my consultant advised we tried IUI as the IVF was successful he reckons we have a good chance. He is incredibly positive which is lovely.
I am pleased to be back on track again but also full of worries. Can't do anything about my age but worried about my periods I only bled for one day this cycle - normally I do for 3 hope that does stop drugs working.
I am a high dose of menopur 150 for about 12 days as I needed a good old kick to get everything going with the IVF.
Just had a lovely relaxing camping trip,
So let's hope we get afew BFPs 
Anne-Marie x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Evening ladies

Well i havent got my positive on opk yet but think it will be tomorrow so basting will prob be tues now. got my last puregon injection tonight. My follies will be huge!

Annie - Welcome to the forum. good luck for your treatment. Hope you get a BFP

zp - Glad you had a good weekend

Melanie - Hope you are ok on your 2ww. Why the brazil nuts? havent heard that one.

Karen - Im so sorry it didnt work for you. Third time lucky. Hope the injections bring you better luck  

Saila - Hope you are doing ok, hang in there hun!!!
   

take care

Eimer x


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hiya!!

Have had a really good weekend.  Hope you all have as well.  

I need to ask a very embarassing question...  I was just wondering if anyone's consultant or if anyone's read anything anything about eating certain things or using certain products, etc... to make your 'woohoo'   a more hospitable environment (think Monica from Friends when she and Chandler are trying to have a baby and they tell her she has an 'inhospitable womb')for the   before getting basted.  I told you it was embarassing. 

Still trying to get to know everyone, but wanted to say to Karen that I am truly sorry that you got a BFN.  I know how devastating it is.  Please take care of yourself and I really hope you will get a BFP soon 

Sending loads of     to all the cyclers and 2wwers!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning My Little Lime and Sodas  

Angie ~ I've never heard that.... Did your cons say that you have an inhospitable womb?

Eimer ~ Don't you have pregnyl to make you ovulate?

Anne-Marie ~ I have been on 150iu of menopur also hun  

Zp ~ Where did you go camping?

Runey ~ I think I am slowly becoming the size of a house.

Katiepops ~ Did you have any symptoms?

[email protected] ~ I am so sorry it was a BFN sweetie  

I still haven't any symtoms girls


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning

Got my positive lh surge today so off to London for basting tomorrow. 

Saila - i dont have trigger jab because im really regular, they told me they prefer me to ovulate naturally if possible. Everyone else on here seems to have trigger but i dont suppose it makes much difference. You are half way through now, hope the second week goes quickly for you. 

zp - hope your scan goes well today.

Angie - Not heard of an inhospitable womb either. Heard something about pineapple juice to help womb lining.

take care everyone

eimer


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Eimer, good luck for basting tomorrow.  I really hope you get a BFP!!


I haven't been told I have an inhospitable wom.  I was just wondering if there is anything you should eat, or drink or not eat or drink, to make your womb the perfect mix of acid/ base to increase the odds of the IUI working.  Probably off my rocker, but never mind 

Thinking of all the 2wwers and wishing you all BFPS!!!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, did my 2nd pregnyl shot today, does anyone know how long HCG stays in the system for? Trying to forget about the 2ww which is a good thing as test day is ages way  

ZP - Glad you enjoyed the camping. I'm drinking choc milkshake as you are supposed to drink milk during 2ww and I don't like the taste of it

Anne-Marie - Good Luck

Eimer - Good luck with the basting. I'm eating brazil nuts as all nuts have efa (essential fatty acids and vit e)

Angie - Good Luck

Saila - Keep resisting  

Love Melanie


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Evening, still at work due to being late in after scan  , still now 2 folicles at 11mm, one at 9mm and 8 or so smaller ones, back again on wednesday......don't think I'm going to get much work done this week  

eimer is it basting tomorrow? Good luck  

Melanie, keep eating and drinking well - good idea about the chocolate milk, I've found these pinapple and passionfruit smoothies which are wonderfull.

Salia hope you have been good today

hello to angie, annie, katie and karen

ZP


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi ZP,

Just wanted to say good luck for your scan on Wednesday!!!

  

Take care,

Angiexxx


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi guys !

Well am feeling ok(ish) v.tired - no change there but I have v. sore (.)(.) - I am putting it down to the hormones trying v. hard to be positive -but you know whats it s like up one minute down the next !!

I have just spent the weekend with my most fertile of relatives one of whom "can never have children" has PCOS but miraculously got pregnant straight way without even trying !! Unfair or what !

Lucyann
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Lovelies  

Karen ~ I have everything crossed for this cycle!!

Zp ~ I'm always good  

Melanie ~ Have you got any symptoms?  

Eimer ~ It seems to be dragging  

Saila xx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Saila

i've got my fingers crossed for you hun...

We picked up our kitten on Saturday.  he was 8 weeks old on Monday & he is a real cutie.  He's very playful and has only scratched me once so far!  he's a little and often eater & according to the info i've read he's not eating enough.  He's having 1 & 1/2 to 2 sachets of wiskas a day.  He purrs so loudly whenever you stroke him or if he thinks your going to he'll start.  we've only had 2 accidents so far & none since Sunday morning so fingers crossed we've cracked the litter training!!

We are so glad that we got him!  

I've also started the cambridge diet as nothing was shifting my excess baggage.  So far (day 4) it's hard going.  am struggling and hoesntly don't know how long i'll be able to keep at it.  I've lost 7lbs so far which is more than i've lost in the last 6 months!!  I'll be able to do a week as i'm at home with georgie but when i go back to work thats going to be a real struggle.

Take care

Jen
x

Good luck to everyone else & I hope that theres a few more BFP's before i'm back having our next attempt.


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Jen

Just read that you're doing the Cambridge Diet!  It is the hardest diet I have ever done but it sooo works, I lost 2 stone before Christmas and felt absolutely amazing on it, I am 8 weeks pregnant now and this is the first time my weight has started to got back on since I lost the weight for Christmas.  Try not to cheat on it because it ruins it and you'll feel so rubbish afterwards, I lost a pound a day on it and have decided to be a counsellor too, I am just waiting to do my course, it's something I can do on Maternity Leave too!

Even though I'm pregnant I still come on this thread 'cos the girls are amazing and I come on hoping to find some BFP's!!  Good luck with the diet and your tx!

Lots of love

Katie xxx

Hi to all the other chicks, keep positive, and no testing early!!!

Lots of love Katie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Katie

Thanks for the words of encouragement!

How long did it take you to lose 2 stone?

Thanks

Jen


----------



## katiepops (Nov 28, 2006)

Jen

I started at end of Oct and by 14 Dec was down to target and felt super skinny!  I am 5'9.5 and was 12st 4lb and got to 10st 6lb.  I had a few anughty days, but it's bad c'os it literally takes a week to get back on track.  Stick to it hun!!!

Lots of love

Katie xxxxxxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning ladies

well basting went really well yesterday. Dh provided a near perfect sample with 95% motility, bless him. so now im on the dreaded 2ww. feel quite chilled today. This cycle we dont really have any high expectations.

Jen - ive also got a kitten. well hes 5 months old now. great baby substitute. Hes a baby in a fur coat!!!

Saila - not long left now, how are you feeling??  

Lucyann - loads of luck to you, hope you are ok 

Karen - good luck for this cycle, hope you get your BFP

ZP - glad scan was ok and still only 2 good sized follies, good luck for todays scan

Melanie - Hope you are ok  

Angie - the only things ive heard of are Pineapple juice because it cantains something to help the womb lining. Nuts because they contain high levels of EFAs and milk, but not sure why. hope that helps.

WEll hope everyone is doing ok, theres a few of us on the 2ww now so lets hope for some BFPs soon

take care 
Eimer


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi girlies  

Feeling a bit tired and occasionally dizzy, trying not to read to much into it as the nurse said that Pregnyl can mimick early pregnancy symptoms only 9 days to go  

ZP - Hope that your scan went well sending you   and  

Karen - Good luck with your scan on Monday  

Lucyann - The symptoms sound good   and   coming your way

Jen - Your kitten sounds so cute   , good luck with the Cambridge Diet  

Katie - No testing early here    

Eimer - Glad that the basting went well - Good luck on the  

Love Melanie


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

how you all doing ladies?


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Good afternoon,

Folicle update 1 x 14mm, 1x 12mm, 1 x 10mm and a bunch of small ones, if they keep growing at this rate the nurse rekoned we'd be on for monday ekkkkkkk

 to runney, salia, and lucyann

Eimer glad your basting went OK    for 2ww.


Jen keep up the good work on the diet. Any pics of the kitten?

love ZP


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi girls
I had my 8 day scan today and all going well!
They reckon I will ovulate on Friday or there about.
Just started using OPKs. I've got the digital one with the smiley face - says it's okay  to use first thing but I keep reading about people leaving it til later. I so don't want to miss the surge so may even do it twice a day! I am going to find the holding it in for 4 hours v difficult though!
Keep getting little worries - what if I have missed or miss my surge - anything and everything plays in my mind.
Fortunately my friend is using me for her massage exam tonight so that should help chill me a bit.

Good luck everybody
Anne-Marie x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies 



    Sorry Ive not been on for a while ,I went to france for a week.

    Well it was a BFN for me last sunday!!! I rang the hospital & told them I want to leave it for a month,so should start my 4th IUI in july!!! 


    Good luck to all you ladies out there    

  Take care 

Francine xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry I haven't been around girls

Looks like a BFN for me  is slowly making an arrival. I can't begin to describe how low I feel.


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning girls

Saila - what can i say. Im so sorry , devestated for you. Life is s**t sometimes    any chance its implantation bleeding

Francine - Im so sorry to you too. Take the time to chill and come back fighting for your next attempt. good luck to you for next month.


Annie F - Glad scan went well. I was told to use the OPKs in the morning. You wont miss the surge if you do the test the same time each day. and dont be too worried if you dont ovulate when they think you should. They thought i would ovulate on saturday but i didnt untill monday. good luck

ZP - glad your scan went well, 3 good sized follies there so best of luck to you

Melanie - hope you are feeling ok, i found it really hard last time not to read into every symptom. Promised myself i wont do that this time!!!!   


day 2 of 2ww for me and im still chilled about it, hope i stay this relaxed throughout. I doubt it!!!!

hello to everyone
take care
Eimer


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Saila,

Hun I'm really sorry it hasn't worked this time. 

Please look after yourself, and we're here if you need us 

Angiexxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup she is definately here  

I have phoned consultant and am ringing back tomorrow.

I'm hoping to have my IVF date brought forward to November/December and depending on how much weight I shed we might have a private go of IUI in the September.

I am still going to check in on you ladies!!


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Saila

Im so sorry.

loads and loads of luck for any future treatment you have. Hope you get your BFP soon. Keep us all informed of whatever route you take be it IUI or IVF. 

take care of yourself

eimer x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks sweetheart!!   

You don't know how much you have all meant to me, your support is what has taken me through it.


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Saila and Franny sorry to read about your BFN.

Good luck for everyone else
Jen
x


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

Salia

I am so sorry - I know exactly how you feel   
what can you say ?? Sorry just doenst seem enough ?


Lucy
x


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

salia, so sorry to hear your news. wish I could make it better for you hun. Some times life is just cr*p. Thinking of you.

 for your scan on monday

Francine, sorry for your bfn too  , hope a month off will give you some streghth for your next cycle.

Eimer, stay chilled girl although in this weather its hard not to be   it hasn't stopped raining here all day.

Anne-marie, any ovulation yet   for this cycle.

folicle update tomorrow

love ZP


----------



## seanie63 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Girls I hope ye don't mind me joining your thread.  I have been lingering around for a week or so and have spent more time than I should have (at work) reading every possible post that related to me!  Its amazing to see so many other people going through the exact same thing as me.  The support is amazing.  Well here's my story (shortened version!) .  Me had DH have been married for 3 years and 1 month and TCC for 2 years and 7 months, we have had some low times and some very very low times as I am sure most people here have too.  We started treatment about a year ago and have just finished our 2nd medicated IUI on the 30th May last so have been on the 2ww.  Well since Tues I have been pink spotting (internally, sorry tmi, which is not unusual before AF arrives) and today it has gotten a little heavier (still internally, nothing has reached my pants yet).  I have had sore boobs for the past 10 or so days but have put that down to the Menopur and Ovitrelle injections and have had cramps for the past few days on and off.  I really feel that AF is on the way again and am devasted...... again.  Not only do I have AF to deal with when it does eventually show but I am due to have a lap on the 27th which I am absolutly dreading, I have never had any sort of op in my life!  Im such a wimp really!  Anyway we don't have any "problems" as such, DH's SA was a little low when we started but after cutting out smoking and watching what he eats it has increased enormously and last IUI it was 50 million after being washed!  My lining tends to be a little on the thin side but last month the clinic said it was fine at 8.5mm so other than that there are no probs as of yet.  So I guess thats about it so sorry about the long winded introduction.  I am looking forward to chatting to you all you really are a wonderful bunch of ladies.  Good luck to each and every one.


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hey saila

so sorry to hear your news       keep strong  

Kx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

seanie

welcome to the forum. hope you have success with your treatment. what day do you test?? must be close.

im also on my 2nd medicated iui but only on day 2 of 2ww. 

 

take care girls

eimer x


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Had a call from my clinic today and they want me to inject myself with pregnyl tomorrow am and then bast me at 3.30 (unless I ovulate naturally then they still will go ahead and bast me).
I thought you had to wait 24 to 36 hours after the pregnyl before basting so rang to check but this is their procedure - they don't operate  at the weekend so have to sort me tomorrow.
I did have a good scan on Thursday. I just can't help worrying!!

Anne-Marie x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI Chicks...

Seanie.... Fingers crossed hun!    I am hoping that it will still be a positive for you as AF has not arrived yet! Some girls have (tmi) bleed slightly (light pink) and have gone to have strong and healthy pregnancies.   

Well ladies, I am feeling very sorry for myself today as I didn't get my surge this month which means that clomid is finally out of my system and I will have to start taking medication again. This was my 3rd IUI and I feel so disappointed. I am to go back for a scan tomorrow so fingers crossed there might still be time to ov! What a month this has turned out to be!

Can anybody advise if they have had IUI without medication and what further medication can be offered? Clomid made me over stimulate with extreme side effects - so not sure whats next. I should have known the clomid was out my system this month as I started shaking again before meals (hyperglycemic) and big red pimples on my face too!

Fingers crossed for your 2ww!
There has to be a few BFP's this month!
[fly]  [/fly]​


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

morning ladies

kissy bear - Both my IUIs have been medicated with clomid and puregon so cant help but just wanted to say good luck to you

Annie F - Normally after the pregnyl shot you are basted 36 hours later but as its a weekend that isnt possible. i wonder why they have told you to do shot this morning and not yesterday. im sure they have their reasons. try to relax and not worry so much. good luck for today. we can share the dreaded 2ww together. What size were your follies at your last scan?

as for me well its day 3 of 2ww and im pretty laid back about it all really. no symptoms but then i guess its too early for all that.

good luck to everyone else for scans and 2ww.

ps. saila if you are reading this i hope you are ok....

eimer


----------



## seanie63 (Jun 11, 2007)

Morning girls, thanks so much for your welcomes.  Well its over for me for this month, "spotting" got heavier again so I guess I would call it af at this stage.   Have to book my 10 day scan this morning but not sure if treatment will go ahead as I am booked for lap on 27th of this month.  I guess I will know soon enough.  Have a good day ladies


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

So sorry seanie  

ive never had a lap and no idea what it is but just wanted to say good luck for it.

And loads of luck for your next cycle. hopefully it will bring you your BFP

take care

eimer x


----------



## seanie63 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks Eimear, a lap is keyhole surgery as such where they go in through your belly button with a scope and check for any endo, cysts or any abnormalities and flushes out your tubes .  Never had one before but this is what I have read about it. Apparently it increases your chances of a BFP and I have received loads of messages saying just that from other women who had had this procedure done.  Fingers crossed then.  And here's to plenty of BFPs


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Kissy Bear

My first cycle of IUI I had 50mg of Clomid but had bad side effects and the whole thing resulted in a BFN.  This month they are going to try me without any medication as I ovulate naturally, so fingers crossed  for us both this time.

Calx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Morning 
Bad news for me I'm afraid, My folicles have stopped growing still the same size as wednesday (in fact one is 1mm smaller).  Also the was no increase in estrogen between monday and wednesday, I'll find out later if its gone up today but the nurse wasn't so hopful as the folicles havn't grown.
Don't know what top do. I have to go back again on monday for another scan please pray they grow over the weekend or cycle maybe abandoned.....to top that I was waiting 35 mins in the rain after scan for bus to work now I'm wet, upset and late so I'm going to have to stay late. 

Seanie I'm sorry about AF comming. I had a lap last year, any questions fire away.

Cal what stage of your cycle are you at?

love ZP


----------



## seanie63 (Jun 11, 2007)

ZP so sorry to hear you are having problems with your follicles, what sort of meds are you on?  Hopefully they will increase to lovely size follies over the weekend sending you    .  I am on CD1 af finally came full blow this morning.  

Appleton thank you so much for your advice on the lap, that was the first time I had heard that I would be vomitting afterwards, not looking forward to that but at least now I can expect it!  Did they find anything with yours?  I hear alot of people get a BFP in the first 3 cycles after a lap.


----------



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

Feel very   today ( day no 9 ) feel v. pre menstural 

convinced it hasnt worked  

in fact feeling really misreable 

Lucyann


----------



## seanie63 (Jun 11, 2007)

I Know how you feel Lucy, hang on in there, its not over till Af comes.


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Lucyann - stay positive hun. its still early days. its not over yet   i know its easy to say but ive read so many times that people think its all over and then get their BFPs. 

ZP - so sorry to hear your follies have stopped growing, have they upped your meds to give them a little booster?? fingers crossed for your next scan.

Cal2 - a fellow raggie owner!!!! good luck for your next treatment

hope you all have a good weekend 

eimer x


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for your good wishes for the folicles but I have rung the clinic and my oestrogen levels have halved in the last 2 days so we have to abandon the cycle. Gutted, going for a follow up appointment with dr next week but other wise just have to wait for AF and start again!

Will be having large glass of wine tonight 

Have a great weekend 

love Zp


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning ladies

ZP - im gutted for you, you must be so disappointed. Enjoy your wine and fingers crossed your follies behave for next tx.

Lucyann - hope you are feeling a bit better about things now.

Melanie - hope you are ok on your 2ww. not long till test day. how are you feeling?

Annie F - Hope your basting went well, welcome to the 2ww  

Theres not been much good news on here lately so lets hope we get a few BFPs soon.

hello to everyone else

have a good weekend
eimer x


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Basting went OK yesterday a bit sore always find smears v uncomfortable as apparently I am a bit wonky! So after a couple of goes all was in position and swimmers on board.
Only managed 6 million but consultant seemed happy with that. I queried him about the 30 odd hours normally betweem pregnyl jab and basting but he said that was their protocal and sperm lives for so many days.
So I guess I am joining all you 2 ww's. Feel relieved to get where I am and rather worry free now. Consultant even said have a glass of wine if I fancy it just stop when/it I get a BFP - basically carry on as normal.
So sorry to Saila and ZP - hang on in there.
I must say I find this board a real support. 
Have a nice weeekend
love
Anne-Marie x


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

the 2ww sucks
!!! well i have to wait 17 days!!! got 12 days left.


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad to hear everything went to plan,    for 2ww Anne-marie

Seanie, I asked for an anti-sickness med before my lap and didn't feel sick at all - just bloated. Lying woth legs` up helped that oneI was up the next day but had a week offwork.

Its finallt stopped raining here YIPPPPEEEEE


Hows everyones weekend

love ZP.


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well I'm on day 12 of the 2ww 5 days to go  

Saila - I was so sorry to read your news   Good Luck with the IUI/IVF

Seamie - Welcome and good luck for the lap 

Eimer - How are you?

Cal - Welcome & good luck

ZP - Sorry to hear your news 

Lucyann - Sorry to hear that you are feeling down, stay positive  not long to test day

Anne-Maries - Glad to hear that the basting went well - good luck on the 2ww

Love Melanie


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girlies!!  

I know the 2ww is hard but keep your chins up and look forward I am rooting for you all

I am having a little break from ttc and am starting the Cambridge Diet at the end of the month to shed lots of weight.

Love Saila xx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Evening all

Good luck with the diet Salia,

and    to all the 2ww ers hope the time passes fast.

love ZP


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98905.0


----------

